# Upcoming 500M Dive Watch from Manchester Watch Works a.k.a. project Beluga!



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*This watch will be the debut of MWW's Swiss Made Professional line called the Beluga (named after Vermont's state fossil - a beluga whale skeleton). The first model is the Beluga Ascent. *

Now onto some specs of the Beluga Ascent:
- 41mm case with a 43mm bezel (for real world grip) rated to 500m with helium escape valve
- just 12.5mm thick 
- every high grade material a WIS could wish for (fully lumed ceramic bezel insert, sapphire crystal with inner AR, 316L steel, etc.)
- fitted solid MACHINED steel strap endlinks (not stamped or molded endlinks)
- ETA 2824-2 Elabore automatic movements with choice of date or no date [Date window @ 3]
- direct immediate sales when the model debuts (no pre-orders!)
- pricing will be extremely competitive with other Swiss Made watches ie., Chris Ward and Steinhart
- 20mm Lugs
- Lug to lug 49.5mm
- tentative delivery date of July 2017.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I can't wait to see what Doug's got cooking 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

I am interested too!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Good to see someone back himself! Hope it's rewarding for all


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

Being a fan of the brand I'll anxiously wait to see what Doug has in store! I'm still licking my wounds from when the (M.W.W.) Armada did not meet it's funding on K.S. awhile back! Is this model going the K.S. route or is Doug now in the position of funding it independently?


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Sounds very interesting. Size? Colors that will be available? With date? Can we at least get a finger painting render of this thing? :think:


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

Sounds interesting. Case and bezel diameter?


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

I'm in.


----------



## laughinggull (May 8, 2006)

I'm in as well


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kakefe (Feb 16, 2014)

subscribed to thread 


instagram @watchcolony


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

Great news!!!

Inviato dal mio SM-N910F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

Excited to learn more. Beluga or bust! &#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57339;


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

Double post


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Super exciting. Able to provide case dimensions at this point? Hopefully thin as possible.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Color me interested and intrigued. Will be following this one.


----------



## Stellite (Aug 3, 2011)

interested for sure.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

watchobs said:


> Being a fan of the brand I'll anxiously wait to see what Doug has in store! I'm still licking my wounds from when the (M.W.W.) Armada did not meet it's funding on K.S. awhile back! Is this model going the K.S. route or is Doug now in the position of funding it independently?


From what he told me this is not a KS venture. I think he is trying to move away from that platform over time. He also said he wouldnt be doing preorders on this one.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## slammjack (Mar 25, 2012)

Sounds exciting! Keeping my fingers crossed for something around 39-40mm


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

At 500m water resistance and named after a whale, early indicators suggest it will be larger than 39-40mm. That's just a guess though...


----------



## MAZATO (Feb 8, 2017)

I'm looking forward more info.


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy (Mar 19, 2016)

Subbed. As long as it has date... haha


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Sounds interesting! 

/insert clever or funny note here\


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks VWG for the thread!

Before I get into some juicy tidbits, a little background...

A couple years ago I had an informal gathering with friends who dive and their dive buddies. Since I am not a diver (maybe someday), I wanted to learn what they liked and disliked in dive watches and what they found useful and useless. Needless to say, I learned a boat load! Some things I knew and a lot I did not. 

First and foremost was that nothing trumps training and experience. That was unanimous. Also, dive watches themselves are either nostalgic tools or back-ups to back-ups as they all use dive computers. Other things like diver's extension clasps are really a gimmick (besides they all used rubber or nato straps as they expand with the wrist) or complaints about bezel grip...the list went on and on. I took all this in but I was most intrigued by how they would use a mechanical dive watch as a back-up tool (in case of dive computer failure). So we talked about that at length and about the hazards of diving and especially the dreaded decompression sickness. There and then, I decided I wanted to try to develop a bezel insert to aid with dive ascents to avoid the bends. 

There was not an overall consensus among this particular group of divers regarding dive depths and ascent rates. But they all agreed that I should look into the standards that the Navy and other scuba organizations recommend. So that is what I did and after months of research, calculations and designs, I created a dive watch bezel to help keep track of dive ascent rates. This is what is currently under patent application and I will reveal it once I have a patent pending approval 

This watch will be the debut of MWW's Swiss Made Professional line called the Beluga (named after Vermont's state fossil - a beluga whale skeleton). The first model is the Beluga Ascent. 

Now onto some specs of the Beluga Ascent (many of these VWG already mentioned):
- 41mm case with a 43mm bezel (for real world grip) rated to 500m with helium escape valve
- just 12.5mm thick 
- every high grade material a WIS could wish for (fully lumed ceramic bezel insert, sapphire crystal with inner AR, 316L steel, etc.)
- fitted solid MACHINED steel strap endlinks (not stamped or molded endlinks)
- ETA 2824-2 Elabore automatic movements with choice of date or no date
- direct immediate sales when the model debuts (no pre-orders!)
- pricing will be extremely competitive with other Swiss Made watches ie., Chris Ward and Steinhart

I can't wait to post pics and I promise I will when I can


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

OMG, gonna need a moment....sounds fantastic. Specs are great and am thrilled to know height will be a slim 12.5mm. All the best to you Doug!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

From what you have revealed so far I am likely in. The only thing I can think of that may make this a no go is if it's only available in pink. Doesn't go well with my wardrobe. Other then that :-!


----------



## RookiePhil (Feb 1, 2010)

Loving the sound of this Doug! Can't wait to see the pics.

Please make sure - LOTS and LOTS of lume! Would love lug holes as well.

Also will it be crystal or solid back?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

watchobs said:


> Being a fan of the brand I'll anxiously wait to see what Doug has in store! I'm still licking my wounds from when the (M.W.W.) Armada did not meet it's funding on K.S. awhile back! Is this model going the K.S. route or is Doug now in the position of funding it independently?


it says no preorder


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Sorry but pink is not an option. Lol. 

Everything is lumed! Full lume bezel. Plus the minute hand and bezel are lumed a different color than the hour hand and dial. 

Has drilled lug holes. Caseback is engraved solid. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Buellrider said:


> At 500m water resistance and named after a whale, early indicators suggest it will be larger than 39-40mm. That's just a guess though...


that was my guess too if the project name holds some meaning  but hope it is not too big, but in 41-43 bracket withmanageable L2L so it fits a wide range of wrists


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Any scribbled drawings on a napkin?? 

Sounds nice. And no pre-order is always a plus.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

I'm broke... but can't let this one go... so count me in 😄

follow me on instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Djk949 said:


> Thanks VWG for the thread!
> 
> Before I get into some juicy tidbits, a little background...
> 
> ...


well just got to page 3 to find this post and I am excited, great stuff!. I am glad to see it is a 41 case even if the bezel is 43, what will be the L2L?
I agree that dive watches are mostly obsolete and a nostalgic throwback, a back up perhaps as mentioned but if you are gonna make one, might as well make iit a nice and relevant one 
I am happy to see lumed ceramic bezel, drilled lugs and swiss made/mvt overall from a good microbrand too. Great stuff, I praise you for putting all this work into it and coming up with a new patented bezel design, separating yourself from the mass... of micros. You've already proven with the Equinox you are not afraid to do different! The 62 MAS is also a show of your relationship with your customer base and WIS world, your willingness to listen and work with us enthusiasts!
I am proud to be supporting your brand with two current projects and it seems like a 3rd soon!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

the_watchier said:


> I'm broke... but can't let this one go... so count me in &#55357;&#56836;
> 
> follow me on instagram @ the_watchier


same here but I'll find a way 
more sales


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Djk949 said:


> Sorry but pink is not an option. Lol.
> 
> Everything is lumed! Full lume bezel. Plus the minute hand and bezel are lumed a different color than the hour hand and dial.
> 
> ...


what??! NO PINK!

i'm out

 LOL


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Radar1 said:


> Any scribbled drawings on a napkin??
> 
> Sounds nice. And no pre-order is always a plus.


Soon. I promise 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

May I know the date position?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Radar1 said:


> Any scribbled drawings on a napkin??
> 
> Sounds nice. And no pre-order is always a plus.


Wrist shot for you










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mplsabdullah said:


> May I know the date position?


good question, hoping for 6 o'clock to keep dial symmetrical and 3-9 o'clock markers balanced.


----------



## Stellite (Aug 3, 2011)

Djk949 said:


> Soon. I promise
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know it may be late in the design, but one thing that I have always wanted in a dive watch was a bezel that is locked in the normal position and can only rotate when you push/press it down against the watch case. The original Submariner was supposed to have this system, but subsequent subs did not. This keeps the bezel from accidentally moving. Not sure why Rolex did not continue with this design. They came out with it just before the release of the sub in 1953, but I don't think any of the 1960's subs had it. Maybe there were design reasons for not doing it, I do not know.

Also, divers prefer nato straps only because of the safety aspect. But bracelets are nice to dress up the diver watch. I always prefer to start with a bracelet and then throw on nato's at my discretion. Rubber straps are the best under water(watch does not rotate with rubber strap next to skin or wet suit, nato straps can rotate). Rubber straps suck out of the water, they pull hair like no ones business. Bracelets worn over wet suit tend to not fit perfectly and have no give, so often they are either too tight or too loose and rotate around a lot. The modern adjustment bracelets are much better today I guess.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Stellite said:


> I know it may be late in the design, but one thing that I have always wanted in a dive watch was a bezel that is locked in the normal position and can only rotate when you push/press it down against the watch case. The original Submariner was supposed to have this system, but subsequent subs did not. This keeps the bezel from accidentally moving. Not sure why Rolex did not continue with this design. They came out with it just before the release of the sub in 1953, but I don't think any of the 1960's subs had it. Maybe there were design reasons for not doing it, I do not know.
> 
> Also, divers prefer nato straps only because of the safety aspect. But bracelets are nice to dress up the diver watch. I always prefer to start with a bracelet and then throw on nato's at my discretion. Rubber straps are the best under water(watch does not rotate with rubber strap next to skin or wet suit, nato straps can rotate). Rubber straps suck out of the water, they pull hair like no ones business. Bracelets worn over wet suit tend to not fit perfectly and have no give, so often they are either too tight or too loose and rotate around a lot. The modern adjustment bracelets are much better today I guess.


I think Sinn uses that type of locking bezel on some models.....some Sinn-er please correct me if i am wrong

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Apparently the Ginault watches use that bezel lock system


----------



## Stellite (Aug 3, 2011)

mplsabdullah said:


> Apparently the Ginault watches use that bezel lock system


no, my ginault bezel rotates without pressing down


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

L2L is 49.5mm. 

Date window is at 3:00. No date version also available. 

Bezel does not lock down but is unidirectional. However due to the unique bezel insert, it is unidirectional in the clockwise direction. 

I don't have any experience or prototypes with a locking bezel so I'd rather the Beluga Ascent not be the guinea pig 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stellite (Aug 3, 2011)

Can't wait to see this


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> Wrist shot for you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks my friend. I can always count on you. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

So it sounds like no bracelet but having machined end link like the older Tudor Chronos? Loving the sound of this and if it does have a bracelet then it's a no brainier to buy.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

Not sure about the Sinn but the IWC Aquatimer (my avatar) has this feature, you need to press the bezel against the case with two opposed fingers to be able to rotate it, quite frankly the most intelligent locking system I have ever seen, very surprising that no one is using it.



valuewatchguy said:


> I think Sinn uses that type of locking bezel on some models.....some Sinn-er please correct me if i am wrong


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

I'm glad you don't go KS or pre order tired of established brands doing this. I might be interested but to early to tell. But specs does intrigue me. I guess time to unload more watches.


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Wrist shot for you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pink confirmed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

Dive Watches 101: The Basics of the Rotating Divers' Watch Bezel › WatchTime - USA's No.1 Watch Magazine


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Stellite said:


> no, my ginault bezel rotates without pressing down


My bad. Thought one video review mentioned it and thought I read a review on here mentioning it as well.



RTea said:


> So it sounds like no bracelet but having machined end link like the older Tudor Chronos? Loving the sound of this and if it does have a bracelet then it's a no brainier to buy.
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


I understood it to have one. I hope it does.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

It will come with both a steel bracelet and a custom made premium nato strap 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Licu (Sep 10, 2010)

Very interested in this, especially since L2L is very wearable for me (a little over 6.5 flat wrist). Knowing Doug price will be competitive (hope under 800-1000 Usd).


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

Wow I step away for several hours and bam! Combine "creative" design, premium stuff, a unique (or novel) bezel insert and under $1k - I'm in without pics. Well I may need at least one pic


----------



## Ottski (Jul 14, 2014)

I'm stoked to see this bezel insert! Love the concept.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Djk949 said:


> L2L is 49.5mm.
> 
> Date window is at 3:00. No date version also available.
> 
> ...


ND
<50 L2L
Bracelet...

That awesome 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Color me interested

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## GMT Aviator (Dec 19, 2015)

Sounds great. Can't wait for pics.

I can't believe it took me so long to find this thread! I must try harder!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

What colors are going to be available?


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

^ black only for now as there is a dial pattern 

Introductory pricing for the first batch will be well below $1k 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

mplsabdullah said:


> What colors are going to be available?


I heard rumors about pink.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

I agree - thread needs pics. This is all I can show for now as there are many tweaks taking place for the second set of protos. So here's a teaser of the 8:00-9:00 case side and machined endlink 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy (Mar 19, 2016)

Djk949 said:


> I agree - thread needs pics. This is all I can show for now as there are many tweaks taking place for the second set of protos. So here's a teaser of the 8:00-9:00 case side and machined endlink
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm curious how it's a 40mm case that gets lugs to 49.5 (makes me a little apprehensive- might have to get on trying out a Sumo)

Edit: Forgot to mention this is a beautiful and exciting shot!


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

Djk949 said:


> I agree - thread needs pics. This is all I can show for now as there are many tweaks taking place for the second set of protos. So here's a teaser of the 8:00-9:00 case side and machined endlink
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You should get some liquid skin looks dry


----------



## Stellite (Aug 3, 2011)

Pic looks good and with bracelet I am in


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

I hate ask but VWG would you mind updating the first post with the specs that have posted so far please.


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

Djk949 said:


> I agree - thread needs pics. This is all I can show for now as there are many tweaks taking place for the second set of protos. So here's a teaser of the 8:00-9:00 case side and machined endlink
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:O :O :O

speechless.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

well that is a fine looking end link fit..... and if I'm not mistaken a 20mm lug with a first link of the bracelet that flairs out to 22mm?
And a fine looking brushed bracelet on a case that looks to have a Nautilus style vibe.

I doubt I will be buying another diver this year but this does look interesting.

you tease.


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

Now THAT is an end link!


----------



## slammjack (Mar 25, 2012)

Yeah, belugas never small ☹


----------



## slammjack (Mar 25, 2012)

Can barely see the seam between the endlink and case!


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Will the crown be at 3 o'clock or 4:30?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

mplsabdullah said:


> I hate ask but VWG would you mind updating the first post with the specs that have posted so far please.


No problem, on Monday

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Glad you all noticed the endlinks cause I spent a lot of time on those 

Crown is at 3:00. 

The strap is 20mm and tapers down to 18mm at the clasp. It may look wider in the pic due to the angle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Djk949 said:


> Glad you all noticed the endlinks cause I spent a lot of time on those
> 
> Crown is at 3:00.
> 
> ...


The endlinks are fabulous, no one can miss how beautiful they are fitting...
Very well done! I just need a break my wife is gonna kill me ?

follow me on instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

Well you have all that Chr Ward and Steinhart have (I believe Doug mentioned those 2 regarding pricing) but add a unique bezel indicator, sub $1k price and those machined endlinks (i know the other 2 do not have those) and you got all the mAkings of a homerun!


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

The side profile and HRV reminds me of this, which is not a bad thing


----------



## Rixter (Dec 5, 2016)

Wow, I love the specs on this one! 43mm Bezel and a 41mm case will make it especially easy to grip the bezel. I would like to see a ratcheting diver extension more so to adjust on the fly as there are times I like to adjust to wrist swelling more so than actually using it to fit over a dive suit. If the pricing is kept around a Steiny I will definitely be in. Can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

I was thinking of PP too.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Rixter said:


> Wow, I love the specs on this one! 43mm Bezel and a 41mm case will make it especially easy to grip the bezel. I would like to see a ratcheting diver extension more so to adjust on the fly as there are times I like to adjust to wrist swelling more so than actually using it to fit over a dive suit. If the pricing is kept around a Steiny I will definitely be in. Can't wait to see more pics!


The pelagos makes a wonderful clasp that i would love to see someone emulate.










Instead of that horrible ratcheting clasp that too many are using. 









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

That clasp looks huge


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

..........daaaaamn !!!...the wait won't be EZ......I want in too !!!


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> The pelagos makes a wonderful clasp that i would love to see someone emulate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'mon... it's not that horrible!

... just not as nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Djk949 said:


> I agree - thread needs pics. This is all I can show for now as there are many tweaks taking place for the second set of protos. So here's a teaser of the 8:00-9:00 case side and machined endlink
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love where this is going ??

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow me on IG @watchexposure


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Jguitron said:


> C'mon... it's not that horrible!
> 
> ... just not as nice
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope it just isn't a good design. There are likely more than one manufacturing facility for these but in general they are poorly finished with sharp edges. The ratcheting operation is clunky as well. But my biggest peave is that the clasp is so thick. On a big toolish watch like a Boshett Harpoon using a Super Engineer style bracelet......yes this clasp probably fits the aesthetic. On a watch like that that is nearly 16mm thick then the choice of claso is forgiveable. But too many brands are using that same exact style of clasp on thinner dressier pieces. This is a picture of the Borealis Cascais proto. This is wonderfully made watch that fits great on the wrist. The watch is only 12.6mm thick and would make a great daily wearer. But look at the profile of the clasp. The clasp mechanism is nearly as thick as the watch head itself. The oyster oyster style bracelet didn't match the clasp well in my opinon either. The clasp is nearly twice as thick as the thickness of the bracelet links. But it doesn't end there, there are companies trying to pair this clasp with very elegant beads of rice bracelets as well.

I've owned too many of this style clasp and have never found it acceptable for me when I wear it all day. A few hours is no problem. But 12-15 hours a day it always caused the weaknesses of the design to show itself.

Disclaimer: The preceeding is only a reflection of my ever so humble opinon and does not in any way reflect on the direction that Doug may take with the Beluga. So don't assume anything based on my ranting.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

The ratcheting clasp needn't be bulky or sharped-edged, as many used on micros are. The design on the new Mido OSC V is sleek and functional. The Rolex designed Glidelock system on the Ginault Ocean-Rover is also a beauty. Not sure if the patent issue was ever satisfactorily resolved...


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

Doug already mentioned in his post a few pages back about his convo with divers and how the extension clasp is "just a gimmick", so I doubt he will use one on the Beluga. 

And, personally, as a diver, I agree - I never use a steel strap when diving. Let alone one with an extension clasp same thickness as the watch head! Lol.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Radar1 said:


> The ratcheting clasp needn't be bulky or sharped-edged, as many used on micros are. The design on the new Mido OSC V is sleek and functional. The Rolex designed Glidelock system on the Ginault Ocean-Rover is also a beauty. Not sure if the patent issue was ever satisfactorily resolved...
> 
> View attachment 11089106


Yes that Mido is a perfect example of alternate designs that could be sourced for the clasps.

The rolex glide lock is great as well. The tudor design is spring loaded so it gives your wrist 1 or 2 mm flex without ever having to adjust the ratcheting mechanism.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

Totally agree and one of the reason I did not order the Cascais (the other being a claimed 42mm case that is in fact 40.5mm with a 42mm bezel), that fugly clasp was also equipping my moray, which was a clunky watch so not too badf on it. 
The ratcheting clasp on the Citizen Excalibur was far better yet unfoit for small wrists.



valuewatchguy said:


> This is a picture of the Borealis Cascais proto. This is wonderfully made watch that fits great on the wrist. The watch is only 12.6mm thick and would make a great daily wearer. But look at the profile of the clasp. The clasp mechanism is nearly as thick as the watch head itself. The oyster oyster style bracelet didn't match the clasp well in my opinon either. The clasp is nearly twice as thick as the thickness of the bracelet links.


----------



## westywatch (May 21, 2016)

"I know it may be late in the design, but one thing that I have always wanted in a dive watch was a bezel that is locked in the normal position and can only rotate when you push/press it down against the watch case. The original Submariner was supposed to have this system, but subsequent subs did not. This keeps the bezel from accidentally moving. Not sure why Rolex did not continue with this design. They came out with it just before the release of the sub in 1953, but I don't think any of the 1960's subs had it. Maybe there were design reasons for not doing it, I do not know."

Blancpain got a patent on the unidirectional ratchet bezel in 1952. So earlier dive watches had other mechanisms, often bidirectional friction bezels. Subs of that era had bidirectional bezels with a spring loaded locking mechanism. Once the Blancpain patent expired in 1981, the one-way ratchet became standard.

Agree that the dive extension on a bracelet is totally stupid and non-functional. If you get rid of the extension, most clasps could then easily accommodate three or four micro-extension holes that you could adjust in five seconds with a pencil or toothpick. 

Totally drives me nuts that the bracelet of my trusty old Seamaster can only be adjusted by adding/subtracting links with the dive extension attached.


----------



## westywatch (May 21, 2016)

"I know it may be late in the design, but one thing that I have always wanted in a dive watch was a bezel that is locked in the normal position and can only rotate when you push/press it down against the watch case. The original Submariner was supposed to have this system, but subsequent subs did not. This keeps the bezel from accidentally moving. Not sure why Rolex did not continue with this design. They came out with it just before the release of the sub in 1953, but I don't think any of the 1960's subs had it. Maybe there were design reasons for not doing it, I do not know."

Blancpain got a patent on the unidirectional ratchet bezel in 1952. So earlier dive watches had other mechanisms, often bidirectional friction bezels. Subs of that era had bidirectional bezels with a spring loaded locking mechanism. Once the Blancpain patent expired in 1981, the one-way ratchet became standard.

Agree that the dive extension on a bracelet is totally stupid and non-functional. If you get rid of the extension, most clasps could then easily accommodate three or four micro-extension holes that you could adjust in five seconds with a pencil or toothpick. 

Totally drives me nuts that the bracelet of my trusty old Seamaster can only be adjusted by adding/subtracting links with the dive extension attached.


----------



## dscustoms (Sep 8, 2016)

I'd rather have a ratchet extension than not. It isn't five seconds to adjust micro holes. It's stop what you are doing, take the watch off and adjust them, carefully, because if your hand slips you drop the pin. A ratchet lets me pop it out a few clicks while moving or working to loosen it up as the day goes on, without the risk of the band coming off or even taking the watch off. 
You skinny wrist guys might not have the same issues, but anyone with big wrists, or just bigger people in general, knows exactly what I'm talking about.


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

I appreciated ratcheting clasps when I had them, but wore a 120g aquatimer on bracelet for 12 years in a row and did not miss the ratcheting clasp. 
So it's a nice feature but I think mostly for heavy watches, where the proper fit helps reducing their moving around the wrist. 
In fact I do not miss it either when I wear the 120g Orca on bracelet.


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

I am thrilled... THRILLED that Alex started this thread... Doug is one of the nicest guys making watches around here ! , If not the nicest !!!! 
I am not buying more watches but since I knew about this project for a very long time, let's say I would be allowed to get one !  .

Doug's attention to detail is fantastic. I am sure this will be a hit !

Great news is coming along... !!


----------



## calwatchguy (Jun 23, 2015)

Watch sounds awesome. And despite not needing another diver, I'm intrigued. 

And this is an honest, non-trolling question, but I'm just looking to be educated here. How does this bezel differ from Doxa's, which I thought had the non decompression times as well. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Doxa's bezel indicates no decompression dive limits. Mine indicates the rate of ascent in meters per minute to avoid decompression sickness. 

I'll show how as soon as I can.


----------



## Sharksmile (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

mplsabdullah said:


> I hate ask but VWG would you mind updating the first post with the specs that have posted so far please.


I have edited and updated the 1st post in this thread to include all the info that Doug has revealed so far about the watch including the photo of the HRV side of the watch showing the fitment of the endlinks. Zero movement on those end links by the way! I pushed, twisted, and pulled and they were solid as a rock! I'm glad there are drilled lugs to make strap changes easy because getting the end links on and off would be a challenge considering how tight the tolerences are.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/upco...ter-watch-works-k-project-beluga-4103170.html


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> I have edited and updated the 1st post in this thread to include all the info that Doug has revealed so far about the watch including the photo of the HRV side of the watch showing the fitment of the endlinks. Zero movement on those end links by the way! I pushed, twisted, and pulled and they were solid as a rock! I'm glad there are drilled lugs to make strap changes easy because getting the end links on and off would be a challenge considering how tight the tolerences are.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/upco...ter-watch-works-k-project-beluga-4103170.html


Thank you sir.

Really eager to see pics and find out pricing. No pressure Doug (maybe a little :roll


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

I expect I'll be in on this one. It sounds very, very, nice.


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

Love it all but have a price limit...hopefully it will be within my range....fingers crossed


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

There aint no such thing as having to many divers in the rotation.
I'm lock and loaded to see when this drops.
Right on.


----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

""I know it may be late in the design, but one thing that I have always wanted in a dive watch was a bezel that is locked in the normal position and can only rotate when you push/press it down against the watch case. ""

The Zodiac Superseawolf 68 released last year has this locked bezel - I also like this a lot.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

I may try a locking bezel at some point but I don't have any experience with them so far so I'd need quite a bit of R&D to make certain it's up to my standards. 

 

My first Beluga protos did have an extension clasp but it was too thick, heavy and uncomfortable (and not necessary), so I switched it out for production models. However, if I can get an extension clasp like that Mido someday, I would definitely use it on another model.



Btw - the Beluga design is all set and is currently being mass produced so there are no changes at this point.


----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm interested hopefully within my budget...seeing Swiss made movt...I have a grave feeling it's gonna be out of my budget range...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Looking forward to seeing the design details for this one. |>


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

DEMO111 said:


> Looking forward to seeing the design details for this one. |>


I think you'll be pleased. I have no idea where the case is made but it definitely has more of a Swiss made feel than Chinese micro brand production feel if that makes any sense?

It will definitely be worthy of one of your photo shoots though! I think you have single-handedly sold more watches thanks to your pictures than anyone else on these forums!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Where the Money Shot is?!


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

petalz said:


> I'm interested hopefully within my budget...seeing Swiss made movt...I have a grave feeling it's gonna be out of my budget range...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


......earlier in the posts...Doug was very clear the the price will be "well under" $1000.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

For the first batch (300 pieces) introductory price - I'm shooting for under $800 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Time In said:


> ......earlier in the posts...Doug was very clear the the price will be "well under" $1000.


Based on how hard Doug worked to keep the 62mas affordable.....I'm expecting to be pleasantly surprised by the final pricing of the Ascent.

But he already gave us an indication of his intent by referring to CWARD and steinhart. Their divers are in the $400 to $750 USD (delivered) range depending on configuration. Both use swiss movements.

If he comes in that range with an original design and top notch build then this will be a long wait till July! I held off buying the Laguna 2 to wait on the Ascent!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

That side/lug end picture is hot hot hot! I demand more pictures... please .

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

$400 I can bite...over that I unfortunately have to watch with envy...


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Sampsonti said:


> $400 I can bite...over that I unfortunately have to watch with envy...


Yeah... for a Swiss piece it will be well above that....

Maybe time to consolidate?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

TheGanzman said:


> Where the Money Shot is?!


Yoda...... is that you?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

Sampsonti said:


> $400 I can bite...over that I unfortunately have to watch with envy...


With micros like Borealis charging >$400 for their pieces and Halios charging $700 for theirs - no way this will be less than $700. And for these Beluga specs - I'm cool with that. So glad I didn't pull the trigger on a Chr Ward.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Ok, with his Equinox well on its way, maybe we will see some AAAACTIIIOOOOOON!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Seeing others charging norht of $500 ish for Miyota/Seiko based... I will be more than happy to pay over that for a full ETA based awesome diver like this !!!

C'man D, pics man... Pics !!!












TheGanzman said:


> Where the Money Shot is?!





Time In said:


> ......earlier in the posts...Doug was very clear the the price will be "well under" $1000.





Djk949 said:


> For the first batch (300 pieces) introductory price - I'm shooting for under $800
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





valuewatchguy said:


> Based on how hard Doug worked to keep the 62mas affordable.....I'm expecting to be pleasantly surprised by the final pricing of the Ascent.
> 
> But he already gave us an indication of his intent by referring to CWARD and steinhart. Their divers are in the $400 to $750 USD (delivered) range depending on configuration. Both use swiss movements.
> 
> ...





Sampsonti said:


> $400 I can bite...over that I unfortunately have to watch with envy...





Jguitron said:


> Yeah... for a Swiss piece it will be well above that....
> 
> Maybe time to consolidate?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





sriracha said:


> With micros like Borealis charging >$400 for their pieces and Halios charging $700 for theirs - no way this will be less than $700. And for these Beluga specs - I'm cool with that. So glad I didn't pull the trigger on a Chr Ward.


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

Very exciting news, Doug. After the Equinox, I only hope that my budget has enough time to reset... I've grown accustomed to your intro pricing being "lower", so no preorder pricing feels a bit scary.

A thought that makes it an even tougher budget challenge... so many of us are accustomed to buying Swiss Made name brands on sale. e.g. Many here got Chr. Ward only when they had a not-infrequent half-off sale. Or Eternas, Certinas, Glycines, etc., such that many are comparing prices/value to sale prices. Ultra tough for a microbrand, I'm sure.


----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

I'm struggling now to find another Microbrand putting out such F*#!ing great options. I don't have my 62 Mas yet which will be my first MWW. However I've done my research then redone it and with all my research of MWW and the other popular micros right now, other wis reviews and opinions and the specs Doug keeps offering I'm just so happy to see Doug and team putting out what I feel is genuinely clever combinations of homage and unique. 

I have alot of Respect for Docs quirk and quality he brings to every watch he puts out and can see the reason for Love of the more sporty like Steinharts, Borealis and a few of the other commonly mentioned on the forum but they just don't quite float my boat at the moment. It's like MWW are just more on my wavelength. 

Really pleasing to watch the new things coming out all of them to be honest.
Good luck to all micros but really glad I jumped in on the 62 Mas project. 

Oh and isn't 12.5mm stupid thin for the spec of 500m WR? 


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

fearlessleader said:


> Very exciting news, Doug. After the Equinox, I only hope that my budget has enough time to reset... I've grown accustomed to your intro pricing being "lower", so no preorder pricing feels a bit scary.
> 
> A thought that makes it an even tougher budget challenge... so many of us are accustomed to buying Swiss Made name brands on sale. e.g. Many here got Chr. Ward only when they had a not-infrequent half-off sale. Or Eternas, Certinas, Glycines, etc., such that many are comparing prices/value to sale prices. Ultra tough for a microbrand, I'm sure.


We need to really look at why eternas, certinas, glycine, cward 50% off sales are happening. Eterna: poor marketing and dealer network, too high prices, low demand leading to dumping inventory on grey market. Cward: decade long identity crisis still unraveling, leading to poor long term customer experience. Glycine: purchased by Invicta, need i say more? All the low end Swatch Group brands: over production and low demand.

For products that are well thought out and in demand i don't see any fire sales happening. If you find a deal at %60 off of a SubC please PM me! But that won't haplen.

Doug is building watches in smaller numbers and often are 90% sold by the time they get into production. He is using a combination of financing from KS, direct pre-orders, and now self funding. He is closely connected to his target customers and knows what they want. He also provides a level of CS that the big companies can not. Doug is a small business but using very smart business sense as well.

The fire sales from the big guys are not comparable to the pricing he may offer on his products.

But yes if he decides to sell the Ascent for the same price as a Seiko turtle....i wont complain.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

I like this concept. I hope I like the product alike. 

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

@ fearlessleader - It's one thing if you have a set budget but it's a whole nother thing comparing economies of scale. But Doug never has deep discounts or fire sales. Just pre-order or introductory pricing. And like VWG said, his stuff sells out


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

sriracha said:


> @ fearlessleader - It's one thing if you have a set budget but it's a whole nother thing comparing economies of scale. But Doug never has deep discounts or fire sales. Just pre-order or introductory pricing. And like VWG said, his stuff sells out


I have, and love, several of Doug's watches. Great stuff. This one, however, won't have preorder / intro pricing, and comments seemed to indicate it'll be between $500-$800. A whole different arena which, if true, will be compared to bigger name Swiss Made at sale prices.

As for selling out... I don't understand why, but the Armada didn't get funded and Equinox just squeaked through.

I do hope this one exceeds Doug's expectations.


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

Djk949 said:


> For the first batch (300 pieces) introductory price - I'm shooting for under $800
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is an introductory price. Difference is there is no 6 month wait


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

The first run of the Beluga Ascent will have a special intro price. Next batch will be the regular yet still competitive price.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Djk949 said:


> The first run of the Beluga Ascent will have a special intro price. Next batch will be the regular yet still competitive price.


I can't wait!

Any more tease shots ? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

Post a picture for gods sake before something on Watch Recon blows my $$$


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

Mhutchuk said:


> Post a picture for gods sake before something on Watch Recon blows my $$$


Spoken like a true watch nut. Love it. :-d


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Horoticus said:


> Spoken like a true watch nut. Love it. :-d


Yep. That's the spirit!!!!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Squeaky wheels get the grease 

But this is the very last teaser until the full reveal or my lawyer will have an anxiety attack!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Good looking dial


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

Love that pattern and looks like a 24 hour chapter ring - nice touch.

No MWW on dial?


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

Djk949 said:


> Squeaky wheels get the grease


Thar she blows! :-!


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

Wow so the name really is Beluga I thought that was just for fun guess I should have read a little closer. A different dial, I would have to see in it context to make any commentary but surely it will stimulate conversation and more wonderings.


----------



## Orbcom (Mar 11, 2017)

Filing approval request to finance minister. Lol.


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Djk949 said:


> Squeaky wheels get the grease
> 
> But this is the very last teaser until the full reveal or my lawyer will have an anxiety attack!
> 
> ...


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Interesting - VERY interesting - I'm still in!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Djk949 said:


> Squeaky wheels get the grease
> 
> But this is the very last teaser until the full reveal or my lawyer will have an anxiety attack!
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing another shot 
I like that dial!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thank you for sharing another shot
> I like that dial!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh mama... I dont need another diver.. stop it! please get me off this forum!


----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

Its interesting. Will see how it develops further 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

Looks great so far!


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

ETA on full reveal?


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Will the hand be flat, or a mild angle to them?


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Hmm hard to say. The bezel font looks small in proportion compared took the dial


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

AVS_Racing said:


> Hmm hard to say. The bezel font looks small in proportion compared took the dial


That could be the chapter ring though, too soon to say.


----------



## Sharksmile (Oct 24, 2015)

aww yeahhhh...


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Full reveal in May or June. 

Hands are flat. 

I couldn't post a shot with bezel yet. The '23' is part of the brushed steel 24 hour outer dial ring 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Soo Fuego said:


> That could be the chapter ring though, too soon to say.


Likely it is an internal bezel.


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Remember that at least part of the bezel will relate to decompression/depth(s), IIRC...


----------



## reklaw80 (Oct 19, 2013)

I haven't posted on here in ages but this watch has piqued my interest more than enough to make me return to the fold! 

Can't wait to see the full reveal, and if it's may or june then that gives time to allocate some funds.


----------



## GoBuffs11 (Sep 28, 2010)

Any chance for brushed hands instead of polished?


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Djk949 said:


> Btw - the Beluga design is all set and is currently being mass produced so there are no changes at this point.





GoBuffs11 said:


> Any chance for brushed hands instead of polished?


See above


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

Djk949 said:


> Squeaky wheels get the grease
> 
> But this is the very last teaser until the full reveal or my lawyer will have an anxiety attack!
> 
> ...


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

I need another dive watch like I need a hole in the head.

Wait a minute. The beluga has one, so I guess I'd better subscribe to this thread.


----------



## GoBuffs11 (Sep 28, 2010)

mplsabdullah said:


> Djk949 said:
> 
> 
> > Btw - the Beluga design is all set and is currently being mass produced so there are no changes at this point.
> ...


Ahh gotcha sorry about that!


----------



## kecsmade (Jun 3, 2015)

Djk949 said:


> ...The '23' is part of the brushed steel 24 hour outer dial ring


I think there will be possibility for twice as much of turning and clicking as usual even on 2 different levels...very interesting - I like it.


----------



## Sdengr (Sep 17, 2016)

color me interested. Lumed Bezels are my thing.


----------



## kakefe (Feb 16, 2014)

waiting for the pics to open the bottle...










instagram @watchcolony


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

Djk949 said:


> Full reveal in May or June.


I was trying to find it, but... if the reveal is May/June (ish), when do you expect the sales to begin? (He asks hoping to have enough time to save up for it...)


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

fearlessleader said:


> I was trying to find it, but... if the reveal is May/June (ish), when do you expect the sales to begin? (He asks hoping to have enough time to save up for it...)


July


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Finally found the nato that perfectly pairs with the Beluga.
Best combo of soft and sturdy, this will be part of the included swag


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Awesome big D !

Would you be able to feature it in Basel 2017? 
Are you going there ?

The Equinox is featured (I sent you an email).



Djk949 said:


> Finally found the nato that perfectly pairs with the Beluga.
> Best combo of soft and sturdy, this will be part of the included swag


----------



## COZ (Sep 7, 2011)

Odd color ?


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

@goyoneuff - Must be a different Equinox as I will not be in Basel this year. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Nice hardware on that nato 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

Nice herringbone nato. Good color choice too. Tired of bonds, color stripes, and plain blacks.


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

This watch is shaping up to be pure caviar! )


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

COZ said:


> Odd color ?


Odd, how?

Classic military khaki color.

Looks fine to me.


----------



## tinpusher (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm loving this color and hardware combo


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Apologies big D !

I saw in another Watch related venue your Equinox and MWW Equinox Series posted as "Industry News" but it was in the mix with Pre-Basel releases, hence made a confusion. Apologies for that ! Well, the good thing is that the Equinox is out there making lots of noise, that is great ! Maybe next year you could make it to Basel. Regardless, I cannot wait to have a Beluga in my hands...

Cheers,

G.



Djk949 said:


> @goyoneuff - Must be a different Equinox as I will not be in Basel this year.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smittya (Feb 4, 2015)

Did I miss the pic?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

smittya said:


> Did I miss the pic?


Of the Beluga? No full frontal pics released yet.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## tinpusher (Mar 3, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> Of the Beluga? No full frontal pics released yet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Still waiting for the money shot...


----------



## knuckledragger2725 (Nov 14, 2011)

Can not wait to see this!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

Looks like Tudor is using the same color for their nato strap
Great minds think alike


----------



## laughinggull (May 8, 2006)

Djk949 said:


> Finally found the nato that perfectly pairs with the Beluga.
> Best combo of soft and sturdy, this will be part of the included swag


Looks similar to BluShark 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

It does! I love my alpha shark strap. Very comfy


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

With all the dust still settling in after Bezel 2017 (somehow disappointed), I am counting the days to see what a real New Diver looks like ... C'man Doug !!!


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Djk949 said:


> Finally found the nato that perfectly pairs with the Beluga.
> Best combo of soft and sturdy, this will be part of the included swag


Hey Doug, love that strap! Could you point me to where I could get a NATO like that? Or is it especially made for you? 
I've been looking for these kind of "seatbelt"-like natos, but I appear to only be able to find black ones. Would love something like that in color 

Sent by 2 thumbs.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

^Someone mentioned these look similar to Blushark straps. Try them?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Who cares 'bout 'em straps...

Where are 'em Belugas !!!!

   


Djk949 said:


> ^Someone mentioned these look similar to Blushark straps. Try them?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Djk949 said:


> ^Someone mentioned these look similar to Blushark straps. Try them?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! That seems similar indeed.

Sent by 2 thumbs.


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Gives us something @Djk949 please !!! C'man !!!


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

Somehow I kept telling myself that I'd be hearing more by the end of this month... came her to see and --- Nope, not until "May or June". So tough being impatient and waiting.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Factory tells me final prototypes should be ready in May. Pics shortly thereafter 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## happyrock (Jul 15, 2014)

Looking forward to seeing those pictures.


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Awesome news !!!! ????


Djk949 said:


> Factory tells me final prototypes should be ready in May. Pics shortly thereafter
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Nice you liked it... but, where 'em pics Big D, WHERE !!!!



Djk949 said:


> Factory tells me final prototypes should be ready in May. Pics shortly thereafter
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





goyoneuff said:


> Awesome news !!!! 


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

@Djk949

🤔🤔🤔🤔.

Are
We
There
Yet?


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Getting closer...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Djk949 said:


> Getting closer...


Come on guy.....give us some crumbs....

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

You guys are killin' me 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Djk949 said:


> You guys are killin' me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love that 24 hour chapter ring, never seen anything like that before, especially with what looks like 2 layers stacked on each other....very nice

I assume you got the patent pending situation worked out?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

The specs, finish (the photo of the finish on page 1), and the snippets I've seen so far are making this tempting. Those details... wow. Djk well done so far, I'm excited to see more snippets, or perhaps a photo of the prototype when it's ready.

VWG I'm off the wagon, no one can stop me!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

TJ Boogie said:


> The specs, finish (the photo of the finish on page 1), and the snippets I've seen so far are making this tempting. Those details... wow. Djk well done so far, I'm excited to more snippets, or perhaps a photo of the prototype when it's ready.
> 
> VWG I'm off the wagon, no one can stop me!


Well if this turns out as well as i think it will, it may be a huge problem for me as well

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Well if this turns out as well as i think it will, it may be a huge problem for me as well
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


It does look/sound incredible so far, doesn't it. Don't let me be a motivating force in steering you astray you astray good brother...


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

It's officially 'patent pending' now so the protection is there. But the final approval can take months or years :/


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Man... Finally ! You really make us suffer ! 

Lol.

Outstanding job Doug ! Awesome !!! 👏👏👏👏👍👍👍🤗🤗🤗


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

Oh my that picture looks like trouble... thought I was done, oh boy oh boy this is gonna be fun.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

:think:

:-x

o|


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Yeah, I'm all in! BTW - I am HAPPY to do a detailed, lucid, well-worded review of an early prototype - j'es sayin'!


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Get behind the lane my dear friend...

🙈🤗🤣👍


TheGanzman said:


> Yeah, I'm all in! BTW - I am HAPPY to do a detailed, lucid, well-worded review of an early prototype - j'es sayin'!


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

Djk949 said:


> You guys are killin' me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see you made the minute hand lume same color as bezel insert - perfect!!! I don't know why more dive watches don't do this. I'm assuming hour hand lume is same color as dial markers and not minute hand


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

TJ Boogie said:


> The specs, finish (the photo of the finish on page 1), and the snippets I've seen so far are making this tempting. Those details... wow. Djk well done so far, I'm excited to see more snippets, or perhaps a photo of the prototype when it's ready.
> 
> VWG I'm off the wagon, no one can stop me!





valuewatchguy said:


> Well if this turns out as well as i think it will, it may be a huge problem for me as well
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Me too. Oh boy, Hornet99 is going to be very disappointed in us, lol. :-d


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Doug, that looks Kick @SS! Should I get my camera ready? 😜

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

"455" -- ??? huh


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

I don't know, hard to picture the watch, based on the dial pic the face looks pretty cluttered compared to the clean nautilus style body.


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Again ?

Boys... Get in line !

Lol. ????


TheGanzman said:


> Yeah, I'm all in! BTW - I am HAPPY to do a detailed, lucid, well-worded review of an early prototype - j'es sayin'!





goyoneuff said:


> Get behind the lane my dear friend...
> 
> ????





EL_GEEk said:


> Doug, that looks Kick @SS! Should I get my camera ready? ?
> 
> "Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."
> 
> Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Read back... It is new Doug's patented bezel...

Which, by the way, yours truly cracked what it is... ! ??


fearlessleader said:


> "455" -- ??? huh


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

fearlessleader said:


> "455" -- ??? huh


https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=39324138

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

EL_GEEk said:


> Doug, that looks Kick @SS! Should I get my camera ready?
> 
> "Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."
> 
> Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


Almost...still have several more weeks 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Updated summary

*This watch will be the debut of MWW's Swiss Made Professional line called the Beluga (named after Vermont's state fossil - a beluga whale skeleton). The first model is the Beluga Ascent. *

Now onto some specs of the Beluga Ascent:
- 41mm case with a 43mm bezel (for real world grip) rated to 500m with helium escape valve
- just 12.5mm thick 
- every high grade material a WIS could wish for (fully lumed ceramic bezel insert, sapphire crystal with inner AR, 316L steel, etc.)
- fitted solid MACHINED steel strap endlinks (not stamped or molded endlinks)
- ETA 2824-2 Elabore automatic movements with choice of date or no date [Date window @ 3]
- direct immediate sales when the model debuts (no pre-orders!)
- pricing will be extremely competitive with other Swiss Made watches ie., Chris Ward and Steinhart
- 20mm Lugs
- Lug to lug 49.5mm
- tentative delivery date of July 2017.










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy3993 (Feb 14, 2017)

Love the detail on the dial


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Less than 90 days until *I* am wearing one of these; JUST enough time to hit a few 7-11's and raise up the $... : -))

I LOVE the unique dial treatment too, also love the "base relief" way the lettering stands up off the dial face. Lugs are exquisitely "chamfered"; the way the case sides "flow" into the HEV; the way the 24 hour bezel is subtly incorporated; the No Date option - I can't REMEMBER the last time I was THIS excited about a watch!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Me too. Oh boy, Hornet99 is going to be very disappointed in us, lol. :-d


I'm going to need to see you and TJ in the WPAC headmaster's office after school please... o|


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> I'm going to need to see you and TJ in the WPAC headmaster's office after school please... o|


He caught us gents! RUN!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

TJ Boogie said:


> He caught us gents! RUN!


via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Any chance of a white dial, black bezel version??? Details look great so far and I may not be able to resist the right color combo.


----------



## drewsane (May 4, 2017)

OMG. can't wait......


----------



## Newton13 (Feb 3, 2008)

From the teasers that we've seen I'm really hoping this model is popular enough to justify a GMT version, especially after seeing those photos of the rehaut. Hint, hint, nudge, nudge, wink, wink. I've sworn off watch purchases for 2017 (Technically the 62MAS was paid for last year.).


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> via Imgflip Meme Generator


He has a special set of skills...

The Beluga Ascent is definitely not going to be a one run show, so who knows what the future holds - GMT, different color combos, etc 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Djk949 said:


> He has a special set of skills...
> 
> The Beluga Ascent is definitely not going to be a one run show, so who knows what the future holds
> 
> Like ME, Doug has ideas that he hasn't even THOUGHT of yet!


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

Are those engraved lines on the dial? Guilloche?

Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

goyoneuff said:


> Read back... It is new Doug's patented bezel...
> 
> Which, by the way, yours truly cracked what it is... ! &#55358;&#56596;&#55357;&#56841;


I did re-read it (a second time), and know that it's his unique invention... I just don't grok the "455" (I'm not a diver)


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

fearlessleader said:


> I did re-read it (a second time), and know that it's his unique invention... I just don't grok the "455" (I'm not a diver)


Nor do I. Or the numbers to the left of the 12o'clock triangle.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

I should add that I am not a diver, either.


----------



## Newton13 (Feb 3, 2008)

I enjoy riddles. In case you do too I don't want to spoil it for you, but I'll give you a hint. As the thread title says, the watch will be rated to 500 meters.


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

And

AND...

The machined solid end links !!!

Man... This is plain awesome !!!!

D is DA man !!! 


TheGanzman said:


> Less than 90 days until *I* am wearing one of these; JUST enough time to hit a few 7-11's and raise up the $... : -))
> 
> I LOVE the unique dial treatment too, also love the "base relief" way the lettering stands up off the dial face. Lugs are exquisitely "chamfered"; the way the case sides "flow" into the HEV; the way the 24 hour bezel is subtly incorporated; the No Date option - I can't REMEMBER the last time I was THIS excited about a watch!


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Big H,

Get on board my good bee !!!!

C'man...



Hornet99 said:


> I'm going to need to see you and TJ in the WPAC headmaster's office after school please... o|


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

If Big D allows me... I will post the answer... I cracked it on a napkin, no joke there !!! 


fearlessleader said:


> I did re-read it (a second time), and know that it's his unique invention... I just don't grok the "455" (I'm not a diver)





MikeyT said:


> Nor do I. Or the numbers to the left of the 12o'clock triangle.


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

Looking forward to this watch.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

goyoneuff said:


> If Big D allows me... I will post the answer... I cracked it on a napkin, no joke there !!!


Yep he did...but don't post the code yet!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

You da Boss D !    


Djk949 said:


> Yep he did...but don't post the code yet!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWolf (Sep 29, 2016)

I've read through the whole thread and I am really looking forward to seeing the watch. I am a bit concerned that it will be too big for me though.
I think I got the trick with the bezel too and if I understand correctly it would be really unique and quite ineresting (although not very useful to normal guys like me). I might be completely wrong though, we shall see.
Can't wait!


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

It won't be useful to us desk divers other than being a decompression talking point... but cool.


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Are we there yet?

One week and not new posts here Doug... what is happening, uh?

Happy week y'all !

G



Djk949 said:


> Yep he did...but don't post the code yet!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Another week... And seriously nothing new Big D !?

You DO want to sell them watches, don't ya?

Lol.

Cheers
G..


Djk949 said:


> Yep he did...but don't post the code yet!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Looks like I won't have any pics until late June/early July now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

????????


Djk949 said:


> Looks like I won't have any pics until late June/early July now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

goyoneuff said:


> 😭😭😭😭😭😭😭😭


What he said. 😥

Sent fra min KIW-L21 via Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Well, tomorrow is June 1st - 30 days and counting to some PICTURES at least! : -))

Reminds me of when I was a kid - my parents were SO poor that they couldn't buy me any clothes, so I couldn't go outside and play with my friends. Finally, for my 5th birthday, my Dad bought me a hat - so at least I could sit by the window and WATCH my friends playing outside!


----------



## Newton13 (Feb 3, 2008)

Sounds like an analogy for the Internet in general.


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Ok... Middle of June... Almost. 

D, anything would do at this point... ! 🙈🤔😉 (Meant update)


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

goyoneuff said:


> Ok... Middle of June... Almost.
> 
> D, anything would do at this point... ! ??? (Meant update)


^^^^^
+100

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

It has been awhile...sorry all, but I'm a man of few words. 

Update - my man in Switzerland tells me the ETA's have landed and he's going to begin QA and regulating (3 positions) soon. Parts are all in mass production and are almost complete. Nylon straps, boxes, travel rolls, strap tools are all complete. 

At this rate, I'd say the big reveal will be in mid to late July with orders (and delivery) beginning immediately. No preorders on this one folks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Djk949 said:


> It has been awhile...sorry all, but I'm a man of few words.
> 
> Update - my man in Switzerland tells me the ETA's have landed and he's going to begin QA and regulating (3 positions) soon. Parts are all in mass production and are almost complete. Nylon straps, boxes, travel rolls, strap tools are all complete.
> 
> ...


Hip hip hooray for no pre-orders!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

No preorders

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> No preorders
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Who said Game of Thrones is ending? It appears that the WIS MWW version will be debuting sometime around the end of July. Can't wait to see how the plot twists pan out! Remember your appropriate WIS body armor! I think they might just sell it in the new WUS store!







Here's a promo advanced pict. of Sir-Doug-alot announcing the much anticipated feeding frenzy of the Beluga!


What's a little friendly blood letting for a Beluga! Unfortunately I'll be observing the carnage from the sidelines on this one. But I'll look forward to seeing the reaping of the rewards once the battle of the WIS ends and Sir-Doug Alot distributes the spoils to the victors.


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

Djk949 said:


> At this rate, I'd say the big reveal will be in mid to late July with orders (and delivery) beginning immediately. No preorders on this one folks


oooooooh ahhhhhhh

But it still would be great to see the whole thing (great specs, great teases) and ideally even know the price a few days before the flood of orders begins. Unless there won't be any need (increases in price or selling out before I figure out budgets etc.).


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

^The first batch/run of 300 pieces will have a special introductory price (competitive and well below $1k). The next batch will not be available until late 2018 or 2019 and that will have standard pricing (still very competitive). 

The Beluga Ascent's unveiling will occur simultaneously with the start of online ordering. 

Hope this helps


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Double post


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Djk949 said:


> ^
> Hope this helps


My answer......

There are few of us here that are not above begging.......









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

I'm very interested to see full photos of this one in late July, (or sooner). |> |>


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

Well took too long.... Watch funds for this year spent elsewhere


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

Dang you... vs the Devil coming soon too...


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

...
...
...


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

There?
...
...
...


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

goyoneuff said:


> There?
> ...
> ...
> ...


Doug has said previously mid to late July.


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Thank you very much good sir. Yep, I know... I am just teasing D ... Maybe he can calm us down with a few pics !!!

 


DEMO111 said:


> Doug has said previously mid to late July.


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

What date is tomorrow Big D ?

    


Djk949 said:


> Double post


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

saw a picture of a mysterious diver watch with pilot dial and hands from his instagram. It could be the one??


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Nope... That is not it. However, that is another awesome project from D !! 


watchninja123 said:


> saw a picture of a mysterious diver watch with pilot dial and hands from his instagram. It could be the one??


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

goyoneuff said:


> Nope... That is not it. However, that is another awesome project from D !!


Haha wow nicee


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

watchninja123 said:


> Haha wow nicee


Project "blobfish"










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Yikes, another watch for which I need to start saving? I dig it!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Another peak at his new watch. Project "blobfish"









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Another peak at his new watch. Project "blobfish"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


VWG, you seem to always get wrist time with his new projects. I'm envious. Any lume shots for the lumaholics?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Not sure how I feel about the blobfish, looks like a Ch8 case but crown at 3. I like the sunburst blue but the numbers on the dial and bezel looks a bit too busy


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Acurry said:


> VWG, you seem to always get wrist time with his new projects. I'm envious. Any lume shots for the lumaholics?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That IG pic was actually taken on my wrist in Vermont. Lol.

I'll post a lume shot on IG soon. It has BGW9 on the dial and hands and bezel pip.

Edit: Lume shot is up on IG - @manchesterwatchworks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Acurry said:


> VWG, you seem to always get wrist time with his new projects. I'm envious. Any lume shots for the lumaholics?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No wrist time for me i just follow his IG feed!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Acurry said:


> VWG, you seem to always get wrist time with his new projects. I'm envious. Any lume shots for the lumaholics?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here is a lume shot from his IG feed









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> Another peak at his new watch. Project "blobfish"


Sorry, Doug, but it looks mighty plain -- nice, solid, a worker -- but plain e.g. the Equinox is anything but plain (waiting patiently). Is blobfish designed after any other watch?


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Here is a lume shot from his IG feed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks VWG. Yeah,I'm not much of an IG guy. I have the app but rarely use it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Acurry said:


> Thanks VWG. Yeah,I'm not much of an IG guy. I have the app but rarely use it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is my preferred watch gawking method. Lots of very cool pics, good attitudes, and less of the bs that comes as a byproduct of the forum format. A lot of your favorite micro brand owners are active there as well (mww, halios, raven, nth, helm, etc.....). The downside is that conversations only last days at the most, there are no months long threads. The pace moves too quickly for that.

Yours truly is there as well, my handle is "ikeepgoodtime"

I hear Facebook has an active micro brands group and dive watch group but i dont do facebook. Actually i dont understand it enough, too many options, and i like controlling my privacy options tightly.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

fearlessleader said:


> Sorry, Doug, but it looks mighty plain -- nice, solid, a worker -- but plain e.g. the Equinox is anything but plain (waiting patiently). Is blobfish designed after any other watch?


Inspired by my old favorite Seiko SUS 4s15 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Ok... Enough of this...

I am going to be THAT guy today...

Let's focus on Beluga please !

Word.

Cheers.

G. 


fearlessleader said:


> Sorry, Doug, but it looks mighty plain -- nice, solid, a worker -- but plain e.g. the Equinox is anything but plain (waiting patiently). Is blobfish designed after any other watch?





Djk949 said:


> Inspired by my old favorite Seiko SUS 4s15
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh yeah D... Photos of BELUGA please !!!


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

Djk949 said:


> Inspired by my old favorite Seiko SUS 4s15


Thanks. Definitely SUS, with a bezel. Not as small,though, I'd guess.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

I don't want to hijack this thread from the Beluga anymore so if anyone wants to continue to discuss the "Blobfish" diver - please start a new thread. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=4485133


Djk949 said:


> I don't want to hijack this thread from the Beluga anymore so if anyone wants to continue to discuss the "Blobfish" diver - please start a new thread. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

15th.

That is mid July... Isn't it ?

 



Djk949 said:


> It has been awhile...sorry all, but I'm a man of few words.
> 
> Update - my man in Switzerland tells me the ETA's have landed and he's going to begin QA and regulating (3 positions) soon. Parts are all in mass production and are almost complete. Nylon straps, boxes, travel rolls, strap tools are all complete.
> 
> ...


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Any update on this one? My breath is quite "bated"...


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Hey big D...

Folks are asking...

 


Djk949 said:


> It has been awhile...sorry all, but I'm a man of few words.
> 
> Update - my man in Switzerland tells me the ETA's have landed and he's going to begin QA and regulating (3 positions) soon. Parts are all in mass production and are almost complete. Nylon straps, boxes, travel rolls, strap tools are all complete.
> 
> ...





goyoneuff said:


> 15th.
> 
> That is mid July... Isn't it ?





TheGanzman said:


> Any update on this one? My breath is quite "bated"...


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

I've found the Swiss are also prone to delays :/

But I'm still hoping for the end of July for the full unveiling...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Very exciting!!!!

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Six more days.... tic-toe !



Djk949 said:


> I've found the Swiss are also prone to delays :/
> 
> But I'm still hoping for the end of July for the full unveiling...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skipwilliams (Apr 15, 2009)

Djk949 said:


> I've found the Swiss are also prone to delays :/
> 
> But I'm still hoping for the end of July for the full unveiling...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Summer is here, so they may all be on vacation

Skip

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

27...

Just sayin' !


Djk949 said:


> I've found the Swiss are also prone to delays :/
> 
> But I'm still hoping for the end of July for the full unveiling...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Here is for 31st of July !

Cheers !  .




Djk949 said:


> I've found the Swiss are also prone to delays :/
> 
> But I'm still hoping for the end of July for the full unveiling...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Update: The ETA 2824 movements have been regulated to 3 positions. All other Beluga Ascent pieces are completed except the machined endlinks. We are just waiting on those and then final assembly will begin (which should take around 2 weeks). So, we are looking at probably 3-4 more weeks before the unveiling. 

Sorry for the delay, but you know I want everything to be just right


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Djk949 said:


> Update: The ETA 2824 movements have been regulated to 3 positions. All other Beluga Ascent pieces are completed except the machined endlinks. We are just waiting on those and then final assembly will begin (which should take around 2 weeks). So, we are looking at probably 3-4 more weeks before the unveiling.
> 
> Sorry for the delay, but you know I want everything to be just right


Talk to your lawyers and tell them the natives are growing restless.....

A few more teasers pics? Lume shot? Hopefully the Swiss are better photogs than the Chinese?

Since they will be available for purchase shortly after unveiling......how many pennies should we be setting aside for the Beluga? What will the standard kit consist of in terms of straps and such. Will there be color options? What is the logo of the Beluga line? Final dimensions?

On anothet note do you have any new MWW or Iconik releases to talk about? I know about the blob fish.....what else?










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

^^^ 

All that he said ! 

Cheers. 

G.


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Thank you very much for the update Big D !

See you in a month... .. 


Djk949 said:


> Update: The ETA 2824 movements have been regulated to 3 positions. All other Beluga Ascent pieces are completed except the machined endlinks. We are just waiting on those and then final assembly will begin (which should take around 2 weeks). So, we are looking at probably 3-4 more weeks before the unveiling.
> 
> Sorry for the delay, but you know I want everything to be just right


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> Talk to your lawyers and tell them the natives are growing restless.....
> 
> A few more teasers pics? Lume shot? Hopefully the Swiss are better photogs than the Chinese?
> 
> ...


Sorry no additional pics just yet.

Save around 80,000 pennies. Each Beluga Ascent will come on a steel strap (with machined endlinks) and with a custom seatbelt nylon strap, strap tool and travel roll. Only black color option for now (but with or without a date window). See pic for Beluga logo. Final dimensions: 42 (at bezel, case is 41mm) x 50 x 13mm.

The 4th and final Iconik is coming fall of 2017


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I can't wait to see more  specs are perfect for me btw.


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Wait... What ????



Djk949 said:


> and *final* Iconik is coming fall of 2017


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

$800!


An Iconik 4!?!?!?


Ok... Gotta get some clues to figure out if I can afford one, which one?


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

Curious to see what the hype is all about


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

goyoneuff said:


> Wait... What ????


The Iconik 4 will be the final model in the quartet.
Don't worry, it'll go out with a bang


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

Djk949 said:


> Don't worry, it'll go out with a bang


I'm certain that it will... But it's looking doubtful that I'll be able to pull the trigger on the Beluga AND some yet unknown (but likely wonderful Iconik 4). I had to pass over the "3", and expect that I'll not want to pass over the "4"... But it sure would be nice to see something of / about the "4" before having to decide on the Beluga.


----------



## vesterm (Aug 10, 2017)

I don't think we have a state fossil......unless it's the ex-governor


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

fearlessleader said:


> I'm certain that it will... But it's looking doubtful that I'll be able to pull the trigger on the Beluga AND some yet unknown (but likely wonderful Iconik 4). I had to pass over the "3", and expect that I'll not want to pass over the "4"... But it sure would be nice to see something of / about the "4" before having to decide on the Beluga.


I'm pretty sure I mentioned the final Iconik - the I4 - is inspired by the APRO...but I've been wrong before. Lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Djk949 said:


> I'm pretty sure I mentioned the final Iconik - the I4 - is inspired by the APRO...but I've been wrong before. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ooh ...... that might be interesting. Hope you'll be not too close to the original though. I loved your Iconik 1 interpretation of the Pam 1950 case. Make something interesting and different of the APRO interpretation too pls  









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Djk949 said:


> I'm pretty sure I mentioned the final Iconik - the I4 - is inspired by the APRO...but I've been wrong before. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope you didn't mention that here.......

APRO. .....AUDEMARS PIGUET Royal Oak......awesome!!!!

Here is a picture of the inspiration....cant wait to see your homage

Hope it is as thin as the APRO!










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Also, shouldn't there be an all things MWW thread or something? Every time there is a thread for one of Doug's new releases, other news of Doug's gets mixed in as well, confusing the thread. 
Seeing the frequency of Doug's updates, one Central thread might suffice as well I suppose 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

You know me, all my homages stray a comfortable distance away from the inspiration piece 

The I4 is very close to the thinness of the APRO but 100m water resistant vs the 50m of the APRO.

Great idea for an "all things MWW thread" but I can't start it as I am not a sponsor. 

Now back to the Beluga. I'm told they're in the final assembling and QC stages. That means I should have them in about 2 weeks. Then they are off to the pros to be photographed. Shortly thereafter...the Beluga line will officially launch!


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Djk949 said:


> Great idea for an "all things MWW thread" but I can't start it as I am not a sponsor.


How about this?

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=4515153

The All Things Manchester Watch Works Thread

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

EL_GEEk said:


> How about this?
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=4515153
> 
> ...


Boom

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Djk949 said:


> You know me, all my homages stray a comfortable distance away from the inspiration piece
> 
> The I4 is very close to the thinness of the APRO but 100m water resistant vs the 50m of the APRO.
> 
> ...


Exciting news. Can't wait for pics to pop up


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> APRO. .....AUDEMARS PIGUET Royal Oak......awesome!!!!





Djk949 said:


> You know me, all my homages stray a comfortable distance away from the inspiration piece
> 
> The I4 is very close to the thinness of the APRO but 100m water resistant vs the 50m of the APRO.
> ...
> Now back to the Beluga. I'm told they're in the final assembling and QC stages. That means I should have them in about 2 weeks. Then they are off to the pros to be photographed. Shortly thereafter...the Beluga line will officially launch!


If valuewatchguy is correct in "translating" APRO for me (thank you, googling only showed some smart watch), then that seems a definite yes for me!!!
Looks like I may have to forego the Beluga to save up for the I4 (APRO) then. Hoping that IT'S not too expensive... Is it still "late this year"?

Was the pricing of the Beluga set/published already?
Other than the teases I've seen, are there any pics of the Beluga yet?


----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)

APRO? You've got my attention, bigly.


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

I been out... Real life WISery...

But, I am happy someone did this for you big D!!

Cheers.

G.


Djk949 said:


> You know me, all my homages stray a comfortable distance away from the inspiration piece
> 
> The I4 is very close to the thinness of the APRO but 100m water resistant vs the 50m of the APRO.
> 
> ...





EL_GEEk said:


> How about this?
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=4515153
> 
> ...


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

And yes... Doug has mentioned the Oak homage. 🥂


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

goyoneuff said:


> And yes... Doug has mentioned the Oak homage.


Where please? I'm trying to get more of an idea what it'll look like... Ok, who am I kidding... Doug has only teased and teased about the Beluga so there's unlikely to be ANYTHING much on the I4.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

fearlessleader said:


> Where please? I'm trying to get more of an idea what it'll look like... Ok, who am I kidding... Doug has only teased and teased about the Beluga so there's unlikely to be ANYTHING much on the I4.


Ya doug is a tease alright  all he mentioned about the I4 is in this thread, and the all things MWW thread, and it says no more than that itll be an evolution on the APRO design.
Patience is key with Doug's teasing 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

Wimads said:


> Patience is key with Doug's teasing


Yep... we're still patiently waiting for more info on the Beluga.


----------



## FireMonk3y (May 9, 2014)

Hi Doug, any updates on the beluga? I haven't bought a watch in months and I won't make it much longer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

When I first got started in this business 4 years ago, the respected Chinese companies placed the least priority on me since I was new. I've since worked my way up that ladder and now have the factory's ear. This is my first time working with a Swiss company and I have a strange feeling of deja vu that I'm given less priority than the bigger boys. Can't say I blame them but that equals delays for my products. So, the new timeline is the Belugas will be shipped to me on 9/8. Photos will taken and once those are complete - the Beluga will launch. I'm hoping by end of September 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Posted with the utmost of love & respect...


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

Djk949 said:


> This is my first time working with a Swiss company and I have a strange feeling of deja vu that I'm given less priority than the bigger boys. Can't say I blame them but that equals delays for my products. So, the new timeline is the Belugas will be shipped to me on 9/8. Photos will taken and once those are complete - the Beluga will launch. I'm hoping by end of September


Seems like you've had / are having the same problems on the Equinox too. But that should be shipping any day now... he says hopefully


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Djk949 said:


> When I first got started in this business 4 years ago, the respected Chinese companies placed the least priority on me since I was new. I've since worked my way up that ladder and now have the factory's ear. This is my first time working with a Swiss company and I have a strange feeling of deja vu that I'm given less priority than the bigger boys. Can't say I blame them but that equals delays for my products. So, the new timeline is the Belugas will be shipped to me on 9/8. Photos will taken and once those are complete - the Beluga will launch. I'm hoping by end of September
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well you know, ETA is the biggest brand in the business in CH, perhaps going to Soprod or Sellita would have made things easier in terms of "factory's ear".


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

cuthbert said:


> Well you know, ETA is the biggest brand in the business in CH, perhaps going to Soprod or Sellita would have made things easier in terms of "factory's ear".


Did that work better for you on your last watch release?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

fearlessleader said:


> Seems like you've had / are having the same problems on the Equinox too. But that should be shipping any day now... he says hopefully


That's a different problem - my Chinese factory is currently inundated with microbrand shipments :/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

cuthbert said:


> Well you know, ETA is the biggest brand in the business in CH, perhaps going to Soprod or Sellita would have made things easier in terms of "factory's ear".


Looked into Soprod and Sellita (and others) but ETA is still the more reliable movement.

Sourcing the movements was the easy part. It's the rest that's delayed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> Did that work better for you on your last watch release?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I don't understand the hostility of this comment to be honest. I think I raised a honest point: ETA is so big that they care little about small customers, not to mention Swatch's policy to cut the supply to brands outside their group.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

For a less hostile comment, see the one above yours, posted by Doug.



cuthbert said:


> I don't understand the hostility of this comment to be honest. I think I raised a honest point: ETA is so big that they care little about small customers, not to mention Swatch's policy to cut the supply to brands outside their group.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

cuthbert said:


> I don't understand the hostility of this comment to be honest. I think I raised a honest point: ETA is so big that they care little about small customers, not to mention Swatch's policy to cut the supply to brands outside their group.


My bad. Just seemed like an ill timed comment given that he was in the final stages of receiving the Beluga regardless of the movement....sort of past the point of no return. It would be like asking everyone in houston that didnt have flood insurance...."dont you wish you bought that $400 policy, even though you weren't required to because you didnt live in the 100 yr flood zone?"

But please accept my apology, just having a bad day, i shouldnt have reacted so harsh.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

cuthbert said:


> I don't understand the hostility of this comment to be honest. I think I raised a honest point: ETA is so big that they care little about small customers, not to mention Swatch's policy to cut the supply to brands outside their group.


One last comment.....the eta supply to non-swatch brands issue seems to have subsided quite a bit in the wake of the global watch sales decline. Many micros are coming out with eta power releases now.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> One last comment.....the eta supply to non-swatch brands issue seems to have subsided quite a bit in the wake of the global watch sales decline. Many micros are coming out with eta power releases now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Sorry to hear your problems, my family lost everything in a flood in 1951, at that time there were no insurances.

However, I hope Doug can complete the project, ETA or not...still curious to see the final result and he's very secretive about this Beluga creation.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

cuthbert said:


> Sorry to hear your problems, my family lost everything in a flood in 1951, at that time there were no insurances.
> 
> However, I hope Doug can complete the project, ETA or not...still curious to see the final result and he's very secretive about this Beluga creation.


Waiting is hard but at least in this case you don't have a pre-order. Once he announces it you'll be able to order it and have delivery shortly thereafter. He's going back to the old fashion model of an immediate exchange of product for money. Hallelujah!

He gave me a brief glimpse of the early prototype watch during the 62mww project....... it's well worth the wait....... has incredible build quality (no joke here, better than the 62mww and the Halios Seaforth i recently got) ...... and an original design

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

.


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

It's 9-14! My $$ is waiting

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

She is coming boys !!!   

@watchninja123
@valuewatchguy


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

goyoneuff said:


> She is coming boys !!!
> 
> @watchninja123
> @valuewatchguy


Thank goodness!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

34 pages and no pictures?! Wtf. This thread should be locked until someone posts pictures


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

goyoneuff said:


> She is coming boys !!!
> 
> @watchninja123
> @valuewatchguy


As my father used to say: "So's Christmas!" How 'bout at least ONE full dial photo?!


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

TheGanzman said:


> As my father used to say: "So's Christmas!" How 'bout at least ONE full dial photo?!


^ here you go. This is a render of the date version. I'm calling the pattern the maelstrom dial 

FYI - the Belugas are held up in USA customs for now. Any day now...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

See guys...

Men of no faith !!!

   


valuewatchguy said:


> Thank goodness!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk





watchninja123 said:


> It's 9-14! My $$ is waiting
> 
> Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk





EL_GEEk said:


> .





pinkybrain said:


> 34 pages and no pictures?! Wtf. This thread should be locked until someone posts pictures





TheGanzman said:


> As my father used to say: "So's Christmas!" How 'bout at least ONE full dial photo?!





Djk949 said:


> ^ here you go. This is a render of the date version. I'm calling the pattern the maelstrom dial
> 
> FYI - the Belugas are held up in USA customs for now. Any day now...
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Love that pattern


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

You gonna love way more than that !!!

  


Jeep99dad said:


> Love that pattern


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

goyoneuff said:


> You gonna love way more than that !!!


Nooo I'm broke 
I was hoping I wouldn't like it


----------



## calcisme (Oct 4, 2015)

Djk949 said:


> ^ here you go. This is a render of the date version. I'm calling the pattern the maelstrom dial
> 
> FYI - the Belugas are held up in USA customs for now. Any day now...
> 
> ...


That reminds me of a camera iris.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goodfellas (Dec 19, 2016)

I'm late to the party but I'm wondering about the specs and pricing for this new piece... 

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

GratisShark said:


> I'm late to the party but I'm wondering about the specs and pricing for this new piece...
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


Still nothing final on pricing....other than it will be competitive with similarly specced and quality built pieces

This watch will be the debut of MWW's Swiss Made Professional line called the Beluga (named after Vermont's state fossil - a beluga whale skeleton). The first model is the Beluga Ascent.

Now onto some specs of the Beluga Ascent:

- 41mm case with a 43mm bezel (for real world grip) rated to 500m with helium escape valve

- just 12.5mm thick

- every high grade material a WIS could wish for (fully lumed ceramic bezel insert, sapphire crystal with inner AR, 316L steel, etc.)

- fitted solid MACHINED steel strap endlinks (not stamped or molded endlinks)

- ETA 2824-2 Elabore automatic movements with choice of date or no date [Date window @ 3]

- direct immediate sales when the model debuts (no pre-orders!)

- pricing will be extremely competitive with other Swiss Made watches ie., Chris Ward and Steinhart

- 20mm Lugs

- Lug to lug 49.5mm

- tentative delivery date of October 2017

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Gosh. I need to find a way to afford one of these


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Doug hinted to about $800-ish with his comment about the 80,000 pennies savings... Remember ?

   


GratisShark said:


> I'm late to the party but I'm wondering about the specs and pricing for this new piece...
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk





valuewatchguy said:


> Still nothing final on pricing....other than it will be competitive with similarly specced and quality built pieces
> 
> This watch will be the debut of MWW's Swiss Made Professional line called the Beluga (named after Vermont's state fossil - a beluga whale skeleton). The first model is the Beluga Ascent.
> 
> ...





Jeep99dad said:


> Gosh. I need to find a way to afford one of these


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

goyoneuff said:


> Doug hinted to about $800-ish with his comment about the 80,000 pennies savings... Remember ?


I do


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

yes, you are right. 

80,000 pennies to be saved.......time to look under seat cushions!


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

Where are the pictures!!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> yes, you are right.
> 
> 80,000 pennies to be saved.......time to look under seat cushions!


I literally just found a quarter, an eraser and dirt


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

pinkybrain said:


> Where are the pictures!!


Uh...I believe Doug stated several times he wasn't going to post pics until it launches and now it's currently in customs.


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

I am glad to be married... I used to find "other" things around my couch...   


Jeep99dad said:


> I literally just found a quarter, an eraser and dirt


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Soon... It is a matter of days now !!!

  



pinkybrain said:


> Where are the pictures!!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

goyoneuff said:


> I am glad to be married... I used to find "other" things around my couch...


 those days have long passed for me


----------



## skipwilliams (Apr 15, 2009)

I wish my watch budget had room in it for this one, but alas, it's not to be.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

skipwilliams said:


> I wish my watch budget had room in it for this one, but alas, it's not to be.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




Nope. You cannot give up that easy.

Just tap into your non-watch budget and get it...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

Must be gettin' close...there's a new Beluga page on his website here - Beluga - MANCHESTERWATCHWorks

Looks like the final L2L is 49.5mm...sweet!


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Ok... So D @Djk949 already gave up part of the mystery with the watch. I still have the napkin where I cracked the code, so whenever Doug let me, I will share what the "thing" is !!

And yes, like said yesterday... We are *really* close !!!



sriracha said:


> Must be gettin' close...there's a new Beluga page on his website here - Beluga - MANCHESTERWATCHWorks
> 
> Looks like the final L2L is 49.5mm...sweet!


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

I can smell the sea smells !!!


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Customs cleared. Sent to get beauty shots. Launching within next 2 weeks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Told ya all !!!

Get your pennies ready !!! The party is about to start !!!

     


pinkybrain said:


> Where are the pictures!!





valuewatchguy said:


> yes, you are right.
> 
> 80,000 pennies to be saved.......time to look under seat cushions!





Jeep99dad said:


> I do





Djk949 said:


> Customs cleared. Sent to get beauty shots. Launching within next 2 weeks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

I usually use a ccard, but... is there a PayPal option?


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

fearlessleader said:


> I usually use a ccard, but... is there a PayPal option?


Currently, my site only takes Paypal (where one can use ccards too). But if anyone wishes to use money order, cashier's check, bank check or wire transfer - just email me and we can work it out.


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

I am sending him my +80,000 pennies... They will fit in a prepay USPS box !

Be ready to count Doug !


Djk949 said:


> Currently, my site only takes Paypal. But if anyone wishes to use money order, cashier's check, bank check or wire transfer - just email me and we can work it out.





fearlessleader said:


> I usually use a ccard, but... is there a PayPal option?


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

goyoneuff said:


> I am sending him my +80,000 pennies... They will fit in a prepay USPS box !
> 
> Be ready to count Doug !


Out of curiosity I had to look this up. 80,000 pennies will weigh 440 LB.

That's going to cost a pretty penny! ;-)


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> Out of curiosity I had to look this up. 80,000 pennies will weigh 440 LB.
> 
> That's going to cost a pretty penny! ;-)


Not on a flat rate box! That would be funny though.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

70 lb limit (I think) in a flat-rate box, so 7 of them.


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)

MikeyT said:


> 70 lb limit (I think) in a flat-rate box, so 7 of them.


I believe it works out at about 1 gram per penny, adding up to just under 180 lbs...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

R1P said:


> I believe it works out at about 1 gram per penny, adding up to just under 180 lbs...


According to my google-fu pennies minted after 1982 weigh 0.088 oz per penny. So the previous estimate of 440# should be correct. But prior to that they weighed 0.11 oz so depending on how many older coins are in circulation the package could be heavier.

My completely unscientific experiment of checking the pennies in my pocket tells me that 12% of pennies in circulation are older than 1982.

So 80000 pennies should weigh about 453 pounds.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

I'll up the game and send in nickels. Should save a lot on shipping

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

I work at a bank and while I don’t see a ton of loose coin, a $25 box of rolled pennies weighs a hair over 15 lbs for new pennies...but most boxes are mixed and weigh more. 32 of those, and I’d call it 500 lbs. Subtracting the paper, 453 sounds believable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

So doug, what do 300 ascents weigh? Since you won't send us pictures of the watch how about that customized seatbelt NATO that you were trying to get done?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

I sure hope that it's not going to be $800...


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> So doug, what do 300 ascents weigh? Since you won't send us pictures of the watch how about that customized seatbelt NATO that you were trying to get done?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I posted some before but they're buried in this thread somewhere...so here are a couple more (attached to the Iconik 2).

This custom seatbelt nato comes with every Beluga Ascent's kit 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Btw - it weighs 180g with 3 links removed. So, 300 Ascents are about 54kg 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 760274 (Jul 24, 2015)

I'm sure it'll punch well above its weight!


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

I really can't wait to see this.. 

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

I don't want to see it :-|










Because I should not be buying any more watches o|


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Hard to unsee once it's out, should be any day now, since doug mentioned pro photos were in the works. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Hard to unsee once it's out, should be any day now, since doug mentioned pro photos were in the works.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Shut up VWG! I can't buy anything for a while and this isn't helping!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

I got 80k pennies burning a hole in my pocket. Bring it on!


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

sriracha said:


> I got 80k pennies burning a hole in my pocket. Bring it on!


Don't worry, I don't think its burning.. its just the weight that's ripping a hole. You can keep the fire extinguisher at bay 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

sriracha said:


> I got 80k pennies burning a hole in my pocket. Bring it on!


It's that bottle of hot sauce in your avatar that is burning you.


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Next days are going to be epic... Trust me !!!


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

goyoneuff said:


> Next days are going to be epic... Trust me !!!


Yawn!


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

MikeyT said:


> It's that bottle of hot sauce in your avatar that is burning you.


Nah, that hot sauce is burning a hole in my gut!


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

Looks like preparations continue - www.manchesterwatchworks.com


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)

40 pages and still no pictures; we want pictures, we want pictures, we want pictures...


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

R1P said:


> 40 pages and still no pictures; we want pictures, we want pictures, we want pictures...


My photographer is working on 'em 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)

Djk949 said:


> My photographer is working on 'em
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Take the carrot off the table and whack him with a 2x4 hahaha


----------



## calcisme (Oct 4, 2015)

R1P said:


> Take the carrot off the table and whack him with a 2x4 hahaha


That runs the risk of the photographer dropping the camera or, even worse, the watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zymphad (Dec 28, 2015)

Djk949 said:


> Looked into Soprod and Sellita (and others) but ETA is still the more reliable movement.
> 
> Sourcing the movements was the easy part. It's the rest that's delayed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


More reliable? Evidence? The other two aren't they clones? Should be the same reliability.


----------



## zymphad (Dec 28, 2015)

Any good details about the Beluga, especially the part about reinventing... How are they reinventing the dive watch?


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)

zymphad said:


> Any good details about the Beluga, especially the part about reinventing... How are they reinventing the dive watch?


It appears the bezel functionality is novel, which would be one aspect. We should have some substance shortly for what I see here.


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

R1P said:


> 40 pages and still no pictures; we want pictures, we want pictures, we want pictures...


Only 10 pages for me.

You can change the number of posts per page in Settings,

but, that won't give you a picture any sooner.


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)

mattcantwin said:


> Only 10 pages for me.
> 
> You can change the number of posts per page in Settings,
> 
> but, that won't give you a picture any sooner.


That will make me feel better hahahaha


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

Djk949 said:


> My photographer is working on 'em


Aw, just take your iPhone and snap a picture for us!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

fearlessleader said:


> Aw, just take your iPhone and snap a picture for us!


Bro, this watch is supposed to be the 1st premium model of MWW. Let the professional photographer do his job, so that it didn't look any lesser.to prospective buyers.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Double post.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

This is as much I can show you right now.
Can not wait for everyone to see it. 
Another home run from Doug.

I haven't been active here and won't be for a while, but I'll post as much as Doug allows me and whenever I have time.

I spend more time on IG: watchexposure


__
http://instagr.am/p/BZrPTGFg6n_/


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)

C’mon, how about a profile shot?


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)

The deafening sound of silence...


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

This thread is the very definition of "buzz-kill'.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)

^^^+1

Also, not sure what to make of the bezel yet...


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

More teasers. And for those who are questioning the bezel, just you wait. It looks awesome



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Here's how the Ascent Bezel works - THE ASCENT BEZEL - MANCHESTERWATCHWORKS


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Djk949 said:


> Here's how the Ascent Bezel works - THE ASCENT BEZEL - MANCHESTERWATCHWORKS


Very cool Doug. Congrats on this new release!

I've been contemplating a number of watches as my next purchase stowa, archimedes, squale, magrette, halios, Alpina, Oris.....but my mind keeps coming back to the Ascent. I wish you the best on this one and I'm scared for my wallet at the same time.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

What we the desk diver guys going to do with that bezel?


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)

watchninja123 said:


> What we the desk diver guys going to do with that bezel?


Time the ascent of beer bubbles...


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

watchninja123 said:


> What we the desk diver guys going to do with that bezel?


Chart a course for The Rings Around Uranus, perhaps?


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

watchninja123 said:


> What we the desk diver guys going to do with that bezel?


The same thing you do with any other dive watch bezel....


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

MikeyT said:


> The same thing you do with any other dive watch bezel....


Time my steaks on the grill ?


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

Looks like it can still be used as a regular timer too. That's really clever


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Of course.



Jeep99dad said:


> Time my steaks on the grill ?


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Someone say something about pictures? 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

This is the longest strip tease in WUS history and losing interest hope the pay off meets expectations.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

This one excites me, casework looks on point, along with the end link fitment. My guess is this will have the fit, finish, and feel of a 2-3 k watch. It's been a while since I've bought a watch......any hints on when we can actually buy?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)

More pics please


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm wetting myself...


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

primerak said:


> This is the longest strip tease in WUS history and losing interest hope the pay off meets expectations.


Agreed. The bar is set very high for this one. I just hope that it doesn't end up like this...









Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

R1P said:


> More pics please












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

5661nicholas said:


> This one excites me, casework looks on point, along with the end link fitment. My guess is this will have the fit, finish, and feel of a 2-3 k watch. It's been a while since I've bought a watch......any hints on when we can actually buy?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm hoping within a week...maybe earlier.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Djk949 said:


> I'm hoping within a week...maybe earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent, thanks for the reply. Looking forward to all the details, but from what I see, this looks very well done, congratulations.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

Thanks for the pictures! One thing I want to point out is the center end link. The watch itself is already at 50mm lug to lug. From the look of the center end link, it will make the watxh wear like 55mm lug to lug. 

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

Full frontal please! I can't take it anymore!

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

Interesting bezel... not sure how it'll work for desk divers, though. Full pictures would be REALLY nice... What's the initial order price point?


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)

watchninja123 said:


> Thanks for the pictures! One thing I want to point out is the center end link. The watch itself is already at 50mm lug to lug. From the look of the center end link, it will make the watxh wear like 55mm lug to lug.
> 
> Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


The L to L is 49.5mm as originally quoted; it doesn't make much sense to butcher that. If by design takes it to over 50mm with the bracelet, it will be tough to digest.

I'm hanging on to my hopes design considerations remain traditional in that respect.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

ironborn said:


> Full frontal please! I can't take it anymore!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk






Sorry, couldn't resist!

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

fearlessleader said:


> Interesting bezel... not sure how it'll work for desk divers, though. Full pictures would be REALLY nice... What's the initial order price point?


He's said $80,000 pennies which is $800.



watchninja123 said:


> Thanks for the pictures! One thing I want to point out is the center end link. The watch itself is already at 50mm lug to lug. From the look of the center end link, it will make the watxh wear like 55mm lug to lug.
> 
> Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


Since when does a curved wrist hugging endlink increase L2L and decrease wearability? Lol


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

DOUBLE POST


----------



## Sharksmile (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

Btw - Doug, I hope you're not doing the "first X pieces are lowest price" and then the price creeps up exponentially...I really hate that Kickstarter-preorder-early-bird-BS style of pricing. Who wants to know that they paid more for the same exact watch? And maybe they live in a different timezone and it's 2AM where they live when the lowest prices launch. It may be good for quick sales but definitely a customer alienating business practice IMO.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

watchninja123 said:


> Thanks for the pictures! One thing I want to point out is the center end link. The watch itself is already at 50mm lug to lug. From the look of the center end link, it will make the watxh wear like 55mm lug to lug.
> 
> Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


I have a 7.5" wrist and this thing wears like it should (like a 49.5mm L2L watch) as the endlinks curve steeply downward 



fearlessleader said:


> Interesting bezel... not sure how it'll work for desk divers, though. Full pictures would be REALLY nice... What's the initial order price point?


I'm a desk diver too and I've been diving with it at my desk for about 2 weeks now  
The introductory price is now set at $810 for the initial 300 pieces (subsequent batches will be priced at the retail rate; next batch will be in 1-2 years).



sriracha said:


> Btw - Doug, I hope you're not doing the "first X pieces are lowest price" and then the price creeps up exponentially...I really hate that Kickstarter-preorder-early-bird-BS style of pricing. Who wants to know that they paid more for the same exact watch? And maybe they live in a different timezone and it's 2AM where they live when the lowest prices launch. It may be good for quick sales but definitely a customer alienating business practice IMO.


No preorders with this one - when the Beluga launches, it will be in stock and ready to ship. Everyone gets the same deal for this introductory batch - no pricing tiers here.


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)

Send us some pictures to drool over the weekend please!!!


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Looking good so far. I'm going to play devil's advocate though for a moment. Using this diving ascent bezel; might it not alienate some potential buyers being so specific in purpose? My thinking is having a dual purpose bezel might have been more sales friendly. Now, at the same time, I also applaud you for creating a watch with so specific a purpose. It just turns me into a spectator and not a buyer but I'm sure you'll sell plenty regardless.


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)

SteamJ said:


> Looking good so far. I'm going to play devil's advocate though for a moment. Using this diving ascent bezel; might it not alienate some potential buyers being so specific in purpose? My thinking is having a dual purpose bezel might have been more sales friendly. Now, at the same time, I also applaud you for creating a watch with so specific a purpose. It just turns me into a spectator and not a buyer but I'm sure you'll sell plenty regardless.


If the package had included both bezels...I have a feeling he would not have been able to keep up with demand.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> Looking good so far. I'm going to play devil's advocate though for a moment. Using this diving ascent bezel; might it not alienate some potential buyers being so specific in purpose? My thinking is having a dual purpose bezel might have been more sales friendly. Now, at the same time, I also applaud you for creating a watch with so specific a purpose. It just turns me into a spectator and not a buyer but I'm sure you'll sell plenty regardless.


This is not a single purpose watch. It does have multiple purposes (like any other well designed/well made tool watch) - it can go anywhere above and below water, tell time (and date if you choose), look good, etc. The bezel can used as a traditional timer too as the hash marks can all represent minutes and the wearer can use the 12:00 bezel triangle and the last digits of the numbers at the 5, 10, 20, 30, 40 and 50 minute markers to time.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Darn tapatalk!


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

I guess you guys don't understand how a tease works. It's all about timing 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skipwilliams (Apr 15, 2009)

TheGanzman said:


> I'm wetting myself...


TMI?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

Djk949 said:


> I'm a desk diver too and I've been diving with it at my desk for about 2 weeks now
> The introductory price is now set at $810 for the initial 300 pieces (subsequent batches will be priced at the retail rate; next batch will be in 1-2 years).


Well, it looks like I had to pass on the 62mas and will have to pass on this one too... budgets and timing... but that I4 is gonna have to happen for me! I love your I1 and I2.


----------



## aicolainen (Aug 3, 2016)

fearlessleader said:


> Well, it looks like I had to pass on the 62mas and will have to pass on this one too... budgets and timing... but that I4 is gonna have to happen for me! I love your I1 and I2.


Too bad watches are all about timing. I'm new to this, so the 62MAS was already gone when I discovered MWW. Don't know the price of it, but hopefully lower than the new Seiko release.

Sent fra min SM-G950F via Tapatalk


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)

aicolainen said:


> Too bad watches are all about timing. I'm new to this, so the 62MAS was already gone when I discovered MWW. Don't know the price of it, but hopefully lower than the new Seiko release.
> 
> Sent fra min SM-G950F via Tapatalk


$810


----------



## aicolainen (Aug 3, 2016)

R1P said:


> $810


hmm.. I was only referring to the 62MAS, had to check it up after I commented. Seems like it was pre-order only, with an almost unbelievable price tag of $350. Like I said. Timing. The 62MAS is stunning, if it was released today I wouldn't think twice.

The Beluga is nice, but doesn't excite ME in the same way. Anyway, it might be a bit too big, and certainly more expensive than I find comfortable.

Sent fra min SM-G950F via Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

aicolainen said:


> hmm.. I was only referring to the 62MAS, had to check it up after I commented. Seems like it was pre-order only, with an almost unbelievable price tag of $350. Like I said. Timing. The 62MAS is stunning, if it was released today I wouldn't think twice.
> 
> The Beluga is nice, but doesn't excite ME in the same way. Anyway, it might be a bit too big, and certainly more expensive than I find comfortable.
> 
> Sent fra min SM-G950F via Tapatalk


The devil is in the details. Each timepiece has to be judged by its merits. The Beluga is Swiss Made and, perhaps more important, a totally original design. The 62mass is fantastic but with a lesser engine and a homage. Please don't get me wrong, I'm all for good homages, but there's tons to be said about original designs.

I can't wait for the full reveal so we can make well informed decisions!

Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aicolainen (Aug 3, 2016)

Don't get me wrong. I didn't mean to indicate there's anything wrong with the Beluga. It will probably be better in every aspect, and I surely look forward to the full reveal. My biggest fear is actually that I will like it too much. It's the price point that doesn't fit my needs, not the watch itself(although, from what we know it could be a bit big). So even if I could justify buying it, I couldn't afford to beat on it. And I don't need any safe queens.

Didn't really plan to get into a discussion on the 62mas either.
When someone else commented he/she missed out on the 62mas because of bad timing, it was exactly how I feel about it. I was instantly intrigued when I saw it. Now, knowing the price as well, I'm certain I would have joined the pre-order. Thats all water under the bridge now off course. Regading homages, I'm not sure where I stand. All I can say is that it had no influence on my interest in the 62mas, I simply didn't know it was homage until quite recently. Now that I'm more informed I feel it was a great idea to make a watch that brings back the great appearance of the 62mas and (apparently) addressing some of the originals shortcomings. So at least for this homage, I'm all for it. 
Lately it seems that even Seiko has finally realized this is a good idea, but (more or less like the Beluga) their re-issue seems to be aimed at a different type of customer. 

Anyways, lets not spend more time misunderstanding each other. Let's just enjoy lots of pictures of the Beluga.... Mmm... should be here somewhere...


Sent fra min SM-G950F via Tapatalk


----------



## Goodfellas (Dec 19, 2016)

Jguitron said:


> The devil is in the details. Each timepiece has to be judged by its merits. The Beluga is Swiss Made and, perhaps more important, a totally original design. The 62mass is fantastic but with a lesser engine and a homage. Please don't get me wrong, I'm all for good homages, but there's tons to be said about original designs.
> 
> I can't wait for the full reveal so we can make well informed decisions!
> 
> ...


Excellent Point!


----------



## DiversWatch (Dec 5, 2015)

Perhaps it was already mentioned, but are the bezel engravings somehow lumed ?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DiversWatch said:


> Perhaps it was already mentioned, but are the bezel engravings somehow lumed ?


Bezel is lumed


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Bezel is lumed


Sorry Brice, this is an error!!


----------



## DiversWatch (Dec 5, 2015)

Yes thanks. 

Nevertheless I see, I have to look first before asking. Page one, Post 1 shows it. However, a lumed bezel is nice.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

smille76 said:


> Sorry Brice, this is an error!!


What is??


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> What is??


Tried to add a .gif and it is too big for the forum....probably wasn't funny in the first place!!

Cheers

Seb

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Bezel is ceramic and entirely C3 lumed 

Here's a partial frontal...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)

This is just cruel.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

OK, so I am usually the guy who points out that good dive computers are cheaper and safer than using most dive watches. BUT, I just watched the MW ascent bezel guide, and now I can say, the typical dive watch is finally more useful than SOMETHING - the "ascent bezel" is about the worst idea I've ever seen. I had to watch it twice to be sure that I actually understood what they're trying to do.

*Here is the short version of why the ascent bezel is such an epic fail:*

1. MOST of the bezel is completely useless because very few divers will ever exceed 100' depth, and VERY VERY few will ever go to 200' like the video demos.
2. The ascent bezel should be called the "emergency ascent" or "I'm totally F-d, here goes nothing!" bezel because it does not allow for any deco stops (MW-if you're ascending without stops from TWO HUNDRED FEET below the surface, the 5 min stop at 15' is not solving your problems)
3. It requires the monitoring of a depth gauge, that somehow you still have even though both your computers are toast (hint: no one uses computers AND depth gauges - consuls are for the noobs)
3.1. It requires that you watch the time on your watch, moving a very short distance, SMALL movements on the dial for BIG movement in the water. Unreasonably good visibility is required, and also controlling big changes in buoyancy without watching your depth, so you're much better off focusing on watching your depth and counting (like you should have been trained to practice).

Such a drag. I am always interested in new technology, and if a bezel change was going to make my trusty watch relevant again, that would be very cool. But alas, he sure isn't kidding when he writes that he isn't a diver.

At best, I'd consider this bezel as even more of a sign of an oblivious desk-diver than a red minute hand.
*At worst*, this is a DANGEROUS gimmick made by someone who is clueless and is going to get someone killed.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Djk949 said:


> This is not a single purpose watch. It does have multiple purposes (like any other well designed/well made tool watch) - it can go anywhere above and below water, tell time (and date if you choose), look good, etc. *The bezel can **used** as a traditional timer too* as the hash marks can all represent minutes and the wearer can use the 12:00 bezel triangle and the last digits of the numbers at the 5, 10, 20, 30, 40 and 50 minute markers to time.


For diving, *it is not a safe bezel for timing*, even just using the arrow and hash marks, because *it rotates the wrong way*. this is a disaster from a diver's perspective. And MW had better hope no one actually tries to use it, this could get someone killed. They'd be better off counting bubbles on their way up.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

cave diver said:


> For diving, *it is not a safe bezel for timing*, even just using the arrow and hash marks, because *it rotates the wrong way*. this is a disaster from a diver's perspective. And MW had better hope no one actually tries to use it, this could get someone killed. They'd be better off counting bubbles on their way up.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

I'm not sure if the eye roll is directed at me or the designers. To clarify my comment - the bezel on dive watches (since the 70s, I think) turns only COUNTER-CLOCKWISE. That is a safety measure to prevent a bump from reducing the elapsed time measure, i.e., so you can only accidentally add time which forces a more conservative response in your deco schedule. THIS watch has a bezel that turns the wrong way - it turns CLOCKWISE - for the (absurd) "ascent" function.

On the other hand, if you think it's silly that I am commenting on the claimed functionality of this watch, I welcome you to come tell me that my regulators are ugly.


----------



## gruntmedik (Nov 28, 2007)

Cave Diver, do you ever have anything GOOD to say? All I've ever seen from you is how everyone else is stupid, or doesn't know anything.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

,









Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

Not going to quote what cavediver said 'cause I don't want to keep it going, but I will say this...I've been diving for the better part of 15 years now and I dive with 2 dive computers in case one fails. I also have a dive watch strapped to my wrist for the nostalgia. I don't personally know anyone who goes diving with just a dive watch but I know they are still out there. And no [email protected]# no one's gonna dive to 500m cause the deepest dive was like 340m. It's a design thing cause the watch is rated to 500m and the bezel measures to 500m - that's clever! And I bet 90+% of dive watch buyers are desk divers anyway. 

Now if I'm wearing the Beluga and by some stroke of horrific luck both my dive computers fail and I still have a working depth gauge, maybe I would use it to time my ascent, but I'm not gonna get myself in that situation in the first place! And Doug states that all over the place that nothing takes the place of experience, training and other dive tools. He never states that this will save your butt. So, yes I guess this would be a last ditch effort to save my [email protected]@, but like I said - I won't be caught in that situtation anyway. I'm sure other divers out there would agree.

Oh and the traditional timer thing - I understood that as a response to the desk divers to use it to time their steaks on the grill or their parking meters. Not for timing dives.


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

Double post :/


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

sriracha said:


> Not going to quote what cavediver said 'cause I don't want to keep it going, but I will say this...I've been diving for the better part of 15 years now and I dive with 2 dive computers in case one fails. I also have a dive watch strapped to my wrist for the nostalgia. I don't personally know anyone who goes diving with just a dive watch but I know they are still out there. And no [email protected]# no one's gonna dive to 500m cause the deepest dive was like 340m. It's a design thing cause the watch is rated to 500m and the bezel measures to 500m - that's clever! And I bet 90+% of dive watch buyers are desk divers anyway.
> 
> Now if I'm wearing the Beluga and by some stroke of horrific luck both my dive computers fail and I still have a working depth gauge, maybe I would use it to time my ascent, but I'm not gonna get myself in that situation in the first place! And Doug states that all over the place that nothing takes the place of experience, training and other dive tools. He never states that this will save your butt. So, yes I guess this would be a last ditch effort to save my [email protected]@, but like I said - I won't be caught in that situtation anyway. I'm sure other divers out there would agree.
> 
> Oh and the traditional timer thing - I understood that as a response to the desk divers to use it to time their steaks on the grill or their parking meters. Not for timing dives.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Yes, it does only turn clockwise, but the numbers DEcrease in a clockwise direction, thus providing the same safety functionality as a conventional bezel with CCW rotation. Now, please go away.



cave diver said:


> I'm not sure if the eye roll is directed at me or the designers. To clarify my comment - the bezel on dive watches (since the 70s, I think) turns only COUNTER-CLOCKWISE. That is a safety measure to prevent a bump from reducing the elapsed time measure, i.e., so you can only accidentally add time which forces a more conservative response in your deco schedule. THIS watch has a bezel that turns the wrong way - it turns CLOCKWISE - for the (absurd) "ascent" function.
> 
> On the other hand, if you think it's silly that I am commenting on the claimed functionality of this watch, I welcome you to come tell me that my regulators are ugly.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Look, I don't need to come back with snarky remarks because this isn't about me or my opinions. This watch is marketed to desk divers, sure, but the marketing pitch is that the watch is a diving tool "reinvented." You may just buy divers because they look cool, but I bet some of you also find appeal in the high depth ratings and engineering that permits it to _actually _operate as a diving instrument. If it were me, and I didn't dive, but thought of my divers as aspirational, I would want to know that the function was there. The function is not there in this watch. The new bezel design is largely useless, so fine, it's for pretty. But the small segment that IS functional advocates for a dangerous approach to diving. If you're not a diver, who cares? I don't fly, but if I bought an aviator watch, I'd want to know that all those numbers and legend around the edge meant something, and reflected innovations and real-world experience. So, I would care. If you don't, fine, enjoy your watch.


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)

In today’s world, dive computers, likely in redundancy, will be your main tools. The wrist watch will be a 3rd backup to at least keep track of your bottom time.

If one or both computers fail, you better be looking at your bubbles and not ascend faster than the smallest ones, but you abort your dive right then and there and head back up. The watch will not be a tool you should rely on to continue your dive.

Recreational dives should really be within the No-Deco envelope. Throwing in your plans a safety stop is conservative, yes, and you need to be prepared for that with a good, marked anchor line perhaps, etc etc. At the end of the day, diving must be taken deadly serious because it can cost your life and/or that of your buddy and I sure as hell would not be relying on simply a watch to bring me back up safely, not today at least. 

Most of all, plan your dives ahead of time and never dive alone. Also do practice for emergencies in the pool; don’t leave things to chance.

I could go on and on, but I believe I’ve conveyed my point.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

MikeyT said:


> Yes, it does only turn clockwise, but the numbers DEcrease in a clockwise direction, thus providing the same safety functionality as a conventional bezel with CCW rotation. Now, please go away.


The arrow moves the wrong way, not the numbers! All that attitude and no effort to understand.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

The discussion as to what place dive watches have nowadays is interesting but fully developed in several other threads.

We are very close to getting the full reveal of the Beluga and it's very frustrating to have the cave diver come in to let us know why this is not a watch for him. Who cares?? I'd have x4 more posts than what I have if I went criticizing every watch or project that I didn't find appealing, but why the negativism??

And no, cave diver, you're not saving any lives or doing any kind of community work; you're just trolling around getting us frustrated when there's notification of activity in he thread only to find out it's your reasons why this watch is nothing in your mind... 

Everyone, let's circle back from this detour and wait to actually see how the watch looks like and all of its features.

Cheers everyone!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Jguitron said:


> The discussion as to what place dive watches have nowadays is interesting but fully developed in several other threads.


That's two very kind requests now that I leave well enough alone, and I will oblige after I reply to this one point. Yes, the utility of dive watches is well covered, but this product, the ascent bezel, is not the same thing, and in fact is advertised as a replacement for it. It has not been discussed, and in the absence of SOME consideration, it will be assumed by desk divers to be what it claims, the reinvented dive watch. For this reason, I decided to weigh in, hoping that someone would tell me that I missed another explanation by someone with more experience than me, that someone had already given two thoughts to whether this thing works. That wasn't how it went down - instead I'm called a troll. You can have it.


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)

cave diver said:


> That's two very kind requests now that I leave well enough alone, and I will oblige after I reply to this one point. Yes, the utility of dive watches is well covered, but this product, the ascent bezel, is not the same thing, and in fact is advertised as a replacement for it. It has not been discussed, and in the absence of SOME consideration, it will be assumed by desk divers to be what it claims, the reinvented dive watch. For this reason, I decided to weigh in, hoping that someone would tell me that I missed another explanation by someone with more experience than me, that someone had already given two thoughts to whether this thing works. That wasn't how it went down - instead I'm called a troll. You can have it.


You appear to be giving little credit to potential divers. Once they go through proper instruction, they will learn what pieces of equipment serve which purpose and practice/experience will take care of the rest.


----------



## Goodfellas (Dec 19, 2016)

Some spirited comments lately. I can't help but think that some of the points hammered on so hard here would be "ambulance chasing lawyer" fodder. Since I don't run a tabloid magazine or a parasitic law firm, I would rather concentrate on the watch in question. Perhaps these are the last painful contractions of a long labor. So let's have us a baby already! Give it one last, big push Greg! I have scissors on standby and am ready to cut the cord! 

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

GratisShark said:


> Give it one last, big push Greg!
> Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


Do you mean Doug?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Do you mean Doug?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Yup, I was wondering who is Greg. Doug's middle name? :-d


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

As I've always been told and reiterated - nothing takes the place of training and experience. However, cavediver brings up some valid points that I did not address as I assumed that's where the dive training and experience would come in. 



In no particular order:


- This is not intended to be used a bottom timing dive watch. I never said it would be. My quoted response was for the desk divers (ie., to time steaks or parking meters).
- It is most helpful as a last ditch effort if all else fails and assuming your depth gauge still works (ie., "Emergency ascent" as stated)
- You can add deco stops. That's another reason the bezel is clockwise. If one wants to add a stop for X minutes, just use the bezel at said depth and minute hand as a minute timer and then reset the bezel to the correct depth when ready to ascend again.
- Diving has many conditions and variables that will affect any dive. 
- This is not intended to be used solely alone without any other diving tools (as with any other dive tool). 
- The bezel goes to 500m for design purposes. I know that most dives will only be in a small fraction of the bezel range. 





This has been a long painful labor (sorry) but I have to be sure my baby is ready for the world 


Btw - my middles name's not Greg. Lol.


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)

Doug, you cannot post here without the mandatory teaser picture(s).


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

^you are absolutely right 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)

That looks great; thank you.


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Man, I hope I don't die of old age before I at least SEE a scan of the finished product, let alone OWN same...


----------



## Mintu (Feb 12, 2014)

Simply gorgeous.
So much going on around me.
Beluga, EMG, and Seaforth... definitive


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Boring. Issue with so much teasing is that often the actual unveiling will be a let down, since the hype was overblown.


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

We should agree to stop updating this thread until actual pictures - full pictures - are posted. 49 pages with no real pictures? Must be a WUS record. Most upcoming watches at least have renders.


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

Or excitement turns into annoyance.



Craustin1 said:


> Boring. Issue with so much teasing is that often the actual unveiling will be a let down, since the hype was overblown.


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Craustin1 said:


> Boring.


Less boring now.


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

I’m excited for it. It’s about time I had a watch from MWW. Out of curiosity, do you offer local pickup?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

mattcantwin said:


> Less boring now.


Nice.....Rolex

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> Nice.....Rolex
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Dual crown.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

mattcantwin said:


> Less boring now.


I'm just as annoyed as anyone as I wanted to launch this back in July :/

But things happen and tweaking is needed or else there'd be pages of explanations of why this or that was changed.

However, I do agree with pinkybrain - I won't post anymore pics until the full reveal. But I do love mattcantwin's pic 

@skeptical - send me an email at [email protected]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchrock1 (Sep 22, 2017)

So after my last purchase, the MWW Blogfish, which is a nice little watch, I wanted to go for the Seiko Shogun. Now it seems MWW comes up with an instant classic and a collector's item that just makes my watch contemplation process even more complex....


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Hello fellow WIS, watch nerds. 

Thank you for your patience on the reveal of this kick ass watch. 

I feel I need to explain the situation about the pictures, and please do not blame Doug. He's been more than understanding and wants to get the watch out here ASAP. 

The prototypes are currently with me. I am in Amsterdam for work and I asked Doug to send the package here so I could shoot them. After some DHL drama, I got the watches. They are BAD ASS by the way.

I shoot in natural light and the weather here was not being helping until recently. 

On top of that my gear broke on me in the middle of the shoot loosing all of the first series of pictures.

I managed to borrow a camera from a colleague and now we should be back on track.

I know how we are all impatient for a new reveal, but trust, it will be worth it. 

Regards,
Watchexposure 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)

I’ve been holding my breath; going through several stages of purple lips at this point...is there a deadline? I mean, you’ve received the watches already and should be able to shoot within a week’s time, correct?

Is it plausible to see results this weekend?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I have a feeling the quality will be top notch for this swiss made beauty. 
It's crazy how in a rush we all are to spend our $


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Incredible profile, love the bezel. Definitely on my radar. Well-done so far, the dive watches I've owned have all been so chunky height-wise. If you ever have a question/answer session, please let me know, I'm thoroughly intrigued, and I need a diver in this range.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Happy Friday!!

I'm going to leave all my enthusiastic (and patient) supporters with a couple full frontal pics for the weekend as the Beluga line will officially launch Monday 10/16/2017 at 10AM CST (3PM UTC). 

And as a token of my deep appreciation for my fellow WIS following this project, there will be a special coupon posted here right before the launch 

Cheers,
Doug

(Photos by watchexposure)


----------



## KJRye (Jul 28, 2014)

Beautiful Doug! Well done, this looks great.


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

Wow. I can't wait to see the lume shot... especially knowing that Doug is a lume-a-holic.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

🤤🤤🤤


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Djk949 said:


> Happy Friday!!
> 
> I'm going to leave all my enthusiastic (and patient) supporters with a couple full frontal pics for the weekend as the Beluga line will officially launch Monday 10/16/2017 at 10AM CST (3PM UTC).
> 
> ...


Very nice! Congrats again on the launch of the Beluga line!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Great looking piece. Congrats on the launch. In the end it's not for me but that's neither here nor there as it's still a great looking watch that I can still appreciate was well designed. Normally I'd hate the white date wheel on a black dial but, with the white triangle on the opposite side, it actually looks fairly balanced.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Djk949 said:


> Happy Friday!!
> 
> I'm going to leave all my enthusiastic (and patient) supporters with a couple full frontal pics for the weekend as the Beluga line will officially launch Monday 10/16/2017 at 10AM CST (3PM UTC).
> 
> ...


. Congrats on the upcoming Beluga launch those pics look great.

How many dates vs. no dates have you made?
The date doesn't look bad at all. I usually only like dates at 6 but this is well done


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Day-um! And I've got the entire weekend, a pistol, and a ski mask to raise the funds...


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

That dial is a stunner, Doug. I surely wish I could scrape together those 80,000 pennies.



Djk949 said:


> Happy Friday!!
> 
> I'm going to leave all my enthusiastic (and patient) supporters with a couple full frontal pics for the weekend as the Beluga line will officially launch Monday 10/16/2017 at 10AM CST (3PM UTC).
> 
> ...


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Hmm based on the frontal shots it looks more deep sea than nautilus


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

AVS_Racing said:


> Hmm based on the frontal shots it looks more deep sea than nautilus


Still not a bad compliment.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Is there a page with every 500M photo (that's been leaked) on it?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

MikeyT said:


> That dial is a stunner, Doug. I surely wish I could scrape together those 80,000 pennies.


Sell off


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

Whats up with 24 hour markers? Is it a GMT?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

TJ Boogie said:


> Is there a page with every 500M photo (that's been leaked) on it?


You're on it


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

commanche said:


> Whats up with 24 hour markers? Is it a GMT?


13-24. Typical of military / field watches. Not gmt


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

Here's the slightly different Instagram reveal pic. The dial is so damn cool!!!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Soo Fuego said:


> View attachment 12578523
> 
> 
> Here's the slightly different Instagram reveal pic. The dial is so damn cool!!!


That dial is sick


----------



## tinpusher (Mar 3, 2012)

AVS_Racing said:


> Hmm based on the frontal shots it looks more deep sea than nautilus


I was thinking this exact same thing. In fact, it's all I see


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

The payoff didn't live up to the build up for me, will move on.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

primerak said:


> The payoff didn't live up to the build up for me, will move on.


The dial texturing looks really nice but I'm not so sure what to think of the rest.

S.

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

taike said:


> 13-24. Typical of military / field watches. Not gmt


Ah of course. It starts with 13. Silly me.

Mmm... overall, too much mish mash for my taste tho. I prefer it a tad simpler


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Agreed, but the date window disrupts that as well also not feeling the markings on chapter ring + bezel, triangles 6, 9, & 12, and as mentioned probably look like a Deapsea from a distance and too much going on up close.



smille76 said:


> The dial texturing looks really nice but I'm not so sure what to think of the rest.
> 
> S.
> 
> Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

primerak said:


> The payoff didn't live up to the build up for me, will move on.


Thanks for sharing in your good vibes and even more importantly, letting us know you're carrying on.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

Definitely see hints of a Rollie Deepsea (which isn't a bad thing) but rest is original to my eyes. Congrats Doug!

I am in


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Based on the above 2 shots, I think the Beluga is likely quite well made and worth more than the amount Doug had set.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Certainly looks well executed.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> View attachment 12579173
> 
> View attachment 12579175
> 
> ...


I agree. It seems like a high quality piece that could carry a higher price tag. The $800 and likely less with the coupon code for his followers in this thread will make it a very affordable Swiss made quality diver with the ETA mvt too. The design has some similarities overall with the DSSD but from a distance. Besides the unique bezel, The flat surface of the rehaut with numeral is different. The case shape and profile is different. It's also much more wearable for average and smaller wrist. The dssd has off proportions, super thick. The dial is obviously very different and unique with both the pattern and and markers design as well as the hands.


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Wearing my new Blobfish while awaiting the Monday opening.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

Looks impressive, I love the dial texture. Overall though, too busy for my tastes, I look forward to the next model in the Beluga line.

Nice work Doug!


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Jguitron said:


> Thanks for sharing in your good vibes and even more importantly, letting us know you're carrying on.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fanboys only


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

cave diver said:


> Fanboys only


Not really.

Thoughtful criticism always welcome.

Little numbers... not that much.

Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Are the hands painted black or are they polished SS reflecting the black out photography box?

Pet Peeve of mine on full exhibit here - crown pulled out for product shot


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

matthew P said:


> Are the hands painted black or are they polished SS reflecting the black out photography box?
> 
> Pet Peeve of mine on full exhibit here - crown pulled out for product shot


Not black. It's just the lighting and probably pic editing. Maybe over saturated?


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

matthew P said:


> Are the hands painted black or are they polished SS reflecting the black out photography box?
> 
> Pet Peeve of mine on full exhibit here - crown pulled out for product shot


Like @Jeep99Dad mentioned, the hands are not black, the are polished silver. To pop the details on the dial, a black board is use in front to eliminate unwanted reflections.

The unscrewed crown allows to shoot 10:08 all the time. There are some shots with the crown screwed

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## NyCSnEaK (Nov 21, 2008)

I like the no date dial. Quality looks impressive Doug.


----------



## duface (Jul 2, 2013)

This will probably be my third MWW. Joining the Iconik 1 and Morgan. Love that dial texture.


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

Looks fantastic! Applied dial markers would have set this off but I really dig the case, size, thickness, and legibility. The dial kind of looks small in relation to the whole watch but I'm sure it works fine in person.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

I've had the prototypes with me for about two weeks now, and although I haven't been wearing them all the time to protect (for protection) here are some thoughts/opinions.

- Upon receiving them, opening the box, wearing them, the watch screams tool watch. It's a solid piece, very well executed, extremely well finished and wears very comfortably on my 6.5-6.75 wrists.

- Yes, it's built and it feels like a 1K+ watch.

- There is no play on the bezel of the prototypes.

- I am not big into bracelets but this one wears extremely well on the bracelet. Bracelet is built in par to the case.

- The dial is STUNNING. It showcases so many shades of grey to rich blacks in different light conditions

- Some have said it looks like a Sea Dweller. I haven't had much experience with Rolex but I can assure you the Beluga stands on its on design and very strongly. Besides it being a Diver with a bezel, the design looks pretty original to my eyes.

- Date or no date, it's up to you, they both look great.

- It might look busy, but trust me when I say in person is gorgeous to look at and very easy to read the time.

-Lume: Kick Ass!










"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

From 5 feet away it has the wrist presence of a Rolex. Other than that bezel Edge there's not much similarities with a typical Rolex Sub but it does have that same easy wearing low profile that a vintage sub seems to pull off with ease. The Beluga is easily a perfect daily wear piece and fit and finish is on par with the Squale 30 atmos i owned.......And I considered that the highest quality piece under $1,000 that I have ever owned. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Just curious, what is bezel insert made of?


----------



## Mintu (Feb 12, 2014)

M gonna order this one.
Where is the coupon? We are few hours away from pre ordering


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Just curious, what is bezel insert made of?


Ceramic

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Ceramic
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Thanks bro.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Here's an early invite only posted here 

The BELUGA is live!

As promised - a special WUS coupon is 'GIMMESOME' (not case sensitive) for $60 off 

https://www.manchesterwatchworks.com/store/p45/THE_BELUGA_ASCENT_(IN_STOCK_NOW).html

(Photo by watchexposure)


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

And go!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Djk949 said:


> Here's an early invite only posted here
> 
> The BELUGA is live!
> 
> ...


Regulated movement!

What type of accuracy are you getting on your proto?

If you dont want to answer that its okay, that could be opening up a can of worms that you dont want to deal with later.

Still a regulated movement is awesome!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Ordered No Date variant, and ALREADY waiting by the window for delivery...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

It's a beauty 
750$ post coupon is a heck of a deal for a watch this caliber


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

I like the no date version.. unfortunately as I have DSSD, this one is not for me.


----------



## obp666 (Dec 30, 2013)

It's a beauty - but given the fact that I'm in Copenhagen, the watch will cost me almost 1000k with importtaxes and what not 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanKoR0 (Dec 4, 2015)

This looks fantastic |> 

Wish I could justify another purchase right now...


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Geez - Am I the ONLY buyer here?! I'm lonely...


----------



## FireMonk3y (May 9, 2014)

I'm definitely very interested, and will probably buy one in the next couple weeks. I really didn't expect to like it as much as I do. I'd love to see some wrist shots and a shot on the nato. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Is this a limited edition? I wonder how many will be made


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

TheGanzman said:


> Geez - Am I the ONLY buyer here?! I'm lonely...


Date window coming up!!

Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TheGanzman said:


> Geez - Am I the ONLY buyer here?! I'm lonely...


 friend. 
No way. I'm in. Have to give it a go


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

No date version ordered


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I got the ND too. Love that dial, couldn't mess up the perfection and balance of it all


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

I usually prefer a date, but I agree, I wanted that dial uninterrupted.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

Looks fantastic but the time is wrong


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Just an FYI, from the website: "_Next release in 2020 projected at $1,200 USD..."_


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> Looks fantastic but the time is wrong


Just pull the crown and set it.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Regulated movement!
> 
> What type of accuracy are you getting on your proto?
> 
> ...


I am not an accuracy nut so I haven't been checking.

However, I wore the no date on Sunday and I set the time then. Today it is still running strong at +2s. It was laying face up. Pretty freaking awesome if you ask me.

I'll check on the date version and report back

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Here are some not so great wrist shots so you guys get an idea.

My wrist size is 6.5"-6.75"

What I love about the design is that the watch has a low profile (thickness) but a great wrist presence with no over hang.



























"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

This will be my first date window watch in years! It's just that good of a design 

Btw - just crossposted in the Brotherhood of Subs.


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

Doh! Double post


----------



## thomlad54 (Oct 3, 2006)

Ordered the no date version yesterday. When will it be shipped?


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

^Was told Wednesday or Thursday


----------



## timekepr (Oct 5, 2015)

AVS_Racing said:


> Is this a limited edition? I wonder how many will be made


FYI. Just in case. I heard from Doug today. Not limited. And he mentioned. Next production run will be in 2020. No special introductory pricing.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

^ Sorry but I think I created some confusion here - this is the introductory model of the Beluga Ascent and is limited to 300 pieces. The name will continue on in the next model as the Beluga Ascent II (set for a 2020 release) and it will share components but also have it's own design/look. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

If I wasn't getting married in Dec I'd be getting one. Oh well.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Soo Fuego said:


> If I wasn't getting married in Dec I'd be getting one. Oh well.


Nice wedding gift


----------



## kelt (May 17, 2013)

Gentlemen, I fail to understand the prevailing enthusiasm here!

Can someone explain to me how come this "Beluga - ascent bezel" is called a dive watch when it is obviously not a safe time keeper for diving?

The ascent bezel has no practical purpose for diving and its clockwise only ratcheting makes it unsafe to log dive/stops duration.


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

kelt said:


> Gentlemen, I fail to understand the prevailing enthusiasm here!
> 
> Can someone explain to me how come this "Beluga - ascent bezel" is called a dive watch when it is obviously not a safe time keeper for diving?
> 
> The ascent bezel has no practical purpose for diving and its clockwise only ratcheting makes it unsafe to log dive/stops duration.


Hard to argue with your logic, my friend! I guess what pushed me past the bezel/insert "issues" (which I am in FULL agreement with both you & cave diver vis a vis the actual practicality of) is the overall "cool factor" in all other ways; to wit: LOVE the dial, love the size, love the shape and overall execution, etc. In my addled, tinkerf*ck brain, I am imagining the possibility of replacing the bezel and insert with a 0-60 or 60-0 insert "down the road" - maybe even as an accessory add-on from Doug/MWW...

And if that DOESN'T happen, I can still "work around" the issues mentioned - won't be the FIRST time that I've used a "less than perfect" bezel/insert to time things, LOL...


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

kelt said:


> Gentlemen, I fail to understand the prevailing enthusiasm here!
> 
> Can someone explain to me how come this "Beluga - ascent bezel" is called a dive watch when it is obviously not a safe time keeper for diving?
> 
> The ascent bezel has no practical purpose for diving and its clockwise only ratcheting makes it unsafe to log dive/stops duration.


1. Watch the tutorial - it's not a traditional timing bezel to log dive duration (use a dive computer)
2. It's a diver cause it goes deep. Don't some "dive" watches have no bezel markings or no bezel? How's that useful? :/

We all use dive computers anyways.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

It's an interesting design but just way too cluttered and busy for me. The swirl dial looks cool it self, but adding full minute markers + a contrasting chapter ring with 24 hours + bezel again with full minute markers and large numbers is just too much for my eyes. And maybe this is just me but the bezel looks way too thick and it makes the dial and hands look tiny where I have to intentionally look for them. The side profile looks good. I just wished the face was less busy.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Jeepdad99 just dropped this great shot on IG










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

AVS_Racing said:


> It's an interesting design but just way too cluttered and busy for me. The swirl dial looks cool it self, but adding full minute markers + a contrasting chapter ring with 24 hours + bezel again with full minute markers and large numbers is just too much for my eyes. And maybe this is just me but the bezel looks way too thick and it makes the dial and hands look tiny where I have to intentionally look for them. The side profile looks good. I just wished the face was less busy.


I hear you. I was concerned about that as well. It kind of brought me back to when I was choosing which NTH model to get and on of them just was too busy for me. HOWEVER, seeing it in person I can report that it doesn't feel crowded at all. The bezel, while wider than average give it a fantastic frame to the dial. It's hard to capture its shine in pics. The markers and numerals in the bezel are more subtle than the dial itself and blend in as a unit.

Even the inner bezel with the 13-24 is non intrusive IMH.

I think it helps a lot that the print both on the bezel and the dial is so sharp that it all works very nicely.

Here's my date version. I'll get more shots as soon as I can!

Cheers!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

TheGanzman said:


> Hard to argue with your logic, my friend! I guess what pushed me past the bezel/insert "issues" (which I am in FULL agreement with both you & cave diver vis a vis the actual practicality of) is the overall "cool factor" in all other ways; to wit: LOVE the dial, love the size, love the shape and overall execution, etc. In my addled, tinkerf*ck brain, I am imagining the possibility of replacing the bezel and insert with a 0-60 or 60-0 insert "down the road" - maybe even as an accessory add-on from Doug/MWW...
> 
> And if that DOESN'T happen, I can still "work around" the issues mentioned - won't be the FIRST time that I've used a "less than perfect" bezel/insert to time things, LOL...


i agree it would be a really good looking watch with a different insert.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

A couple more...



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Cool lume shot.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Hmm I just noticed the 2 different color lume and different color of the hands..... Interesting, first time I've seen this done


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

kelt said:


> Gentlemen, I fail to understand the prevailing enthusiasm here!
> 
> Can someone explain to me how come this "Beluga - ascent bezel" is called a dive watch when it is obviously not a safe time keeper for diving?
> 
> The ascent bezel has no practical purpose for diving and its clockwise only ratcheting makes it unsafe to log dive/stops duration.


Enthusiasm for a well made great looking watch? Seems normal to me, this silly argument about diving seems unnecessary we all wear them to swim in a pool, to the office etc.. It's a gorgeous watch let's leave the cliche arguments about diving behind and enjoy it.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

That dial is so awesome. Watch profile is great too. Quality is up there 
Quick cell pics.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

AVS_Racing said:


> Hmm I just noticed the 2 different color lume and different color of the hands..... Interesting, first time I've seen this done


Yes, clear when lume on and more subtle in daylight. Doesn't strike you initially but once seen no doubt it's there. I don't mind it, I see it as part of the design. Hadn't seen it before either.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

It’s been done before, I seem to recall my PO having two different lume colors. 
Lume is pretty strong too.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> That dial is so awesome. Watch profile is great too. Quality is up there
> Quick cell pics.


Looks pretty amazing in the wild like that it looked good before, but real world wrist shots look amazing

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

kelt said:


> Gentlemen, I fail to understand the prevailing enthusiasm here.


The enthusiasm is self-selecting because a lot of people who aren't interested in a particular watch just steer clear of the threads without leaving comments.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

JLS36 said:


> Looks pretty amazing in the wild like that it looked good before, but real world wrist shots look amazing
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Another IG post i saw.









He has some really good wrist shots here


__
http://instagr.am/p/BaZutGuAwpp/

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Grainy wristshot (sorry)









A little more distance to assess size on my 7"wrist


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Gee - I was (at least by MY figgering) THE 1st guy to pull the trigger, so where MY Beluga is? You East Coast guys - Grrrrr!!!

Insert Beluga here:


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Lol

Well, I can only say that you won't be disappointed!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Done for the day and watching some TV 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jboston (Nov 10, 2014)

Thanks for all the great wrist shots guys. The Beluga seems to really come alive on the wrist. How's the bracelet and clasp? Does the clasp have micro adjustments or ratcheting?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Jboston said:


> Thanks for all the great wrist shots guys. The Beluga seems to really come alive on the wrist. How's the bracelet and clasp? Does the clasp have micro adjustments or ratcheting?


The bracelet is very nice with rounded center links for dimensional effect. The clasp has four micro adjustments. Clasp has Beluga stamped on it and logo


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

▲▲▲ - This may be THE first "stock" bracelet I've left on a microbrand; looks good from where *I* sit!


----------



## Jboston (Nov 10, 2014)

Wow, thanks for the info. You're the best Jeep99dad! The clasp looks super cool.



Jeep99dad said:


> The bracelet is very nice with rounded center links for dimensional effect. The clasp has four micro adjustments. Clasp has Beluga stamped on it and logo


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Nice wedding gift


I told her, don't get me a ring get me a watch the same price as whatever you were going to spend on the ring. She thought I was joking then got mad when she realized I wasn't.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Some depth on that dial.










"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## thomlad54 (Oct 3, 2006)

TheGanzman said:


> Gee - I was (at least by MY figgering) THE 1st guy to pull the trigger, so where MY Beluga is? You East Coast guys - Grrrrr!!!
> 
> Insert Beluga here:


I'm on the east coast and haven't received mine yet. Did the guys who received it get shipping notifications?
Thanls

Thom


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

The 62MAS homage shipped from Texas. No shipping notice, but if you sign up for a MY USPS account, they'll let you know.



thomlad54 said:


> I'm on the east coast and haven't received mine yet. Did the guys who received it get shipping notifications?
> Thanls
> 
> Thom


----------



## thomlad54 (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

In Florida at a meeting, just used the bezel to keep my presentation on time. Not a huge thing but when you're at the podium the pressure makes it seem like you're 500m deep and it was great to have the Ascent to keep me on time 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Jguitron said:


> In Florida at a meeting, just used the bezel to keep my presentation on time. Not a huge thing but when you're at the podium the pressure makes it seem like you're 500m deep and it was great to have the Ascent to keep me on time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I timed my food last night  little things in life 
Cheers.


----------



## aesirone (Nov 12, 2015)

I'm really trying hard to resist buying this watch but these pics are making it tough.


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)

If an optional bezel had been included, I would have been in without hesitation. I have no use for an ascent bezel and prefer the traditional CCW bottom timer. The rest of the watch does look good, however.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Snapping a few shots at the beach while I can! 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Jguitron said:


> Snapping a few shots at the beach while I can!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the way the bezel markings seem to disappear at the right angles

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## kelt (May 17, 2013)

R1P said:


> If an optional bezel had been included, I would have been in without hesitation. I have no use for an ascent bezel and prefer the traditional CCW bottom timer. The rest of the watch does look good, however.


I'm in agreement with your assessment, the watch looks good as a whole, but the "ascent" bezel kills it for me.

The ascent bezel is a very bad idea, it has no practical purpose and its clockwise only rotation makes it unsafe for time keeping.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

kelt said:


> I'm in agreement with your assessment, the watch looks good as a whole, but the "ascent" bezel kills it for me.
> 
> The ascent bezel is a very bad idea, it has no practical purpose and its clockwise only rotation makes it unsafe for time keeping.


Curious question from a desk diver:

What are you exactly using the standard bezel for that this alien-looking bezel can't do?

Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kelt (May 17, 2013)

Jguitron said:


> Curious question from a desk diver:
> 
> What are you exactly using the standard bezel for that this alien-looking bezel can't do?
> 
> ...


I use a dive watch as intended, first to record my bottom time, then to time the stops, being old fashioned I don't make use of computers, I am strictly a dive table guy.

The Beluga may be fine for timing your morning boiling eggs, if the bezel moves unobserved, it's only eggs being messed up, but if used to record bottom time, the clockwise rotating bezel of the Beluga is unsafe.

The same watch with a conter-clockwise rotating bezel would be fine to use in the water, even with its absurd ascent insert.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

kelt said:


> I use a dive watch as intended, first to record my bottom time, then to time the stops, being old fashioned I don't make use of computers, I am strictly a dive table guy.
> 
> The Beluga may be fine for timing your morning boiling eggs, if the bezel moves unobserved, it's only eggs being messed up, but if used to record bottom time, the clockwise rotating bezel of the Beluga is unsafe.
> 
> The same watch with a conter-clockwise rotating bezel would be fine to use in the water, even with its absurd ascent insert.


Got it. Impressive that you use the diver for what they were designed to do! In fact I was fascinated to learn that the Rolex subs weren't available in jewelry stores and could only be obtained at equipment stores that provided diving equipment.

I was under the impression that most regular divers used a computer and the diver watch was more of a nostalgic 3rd backup resource. On the website MWW states that the idea behind the bezel was that it would work as a backup to deep dives if the first couple lines of equipment fail. My interpretation is that when it comes to having to pay attention or the small bubbles and timing your ascent with them, this bezel would add some degree of measure.

Anyway, thanks for your reply, always learning something.

Cheers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Jguitron said:


> Curious question from a desk diver:
> 
> What are you exactly using the standard bezel for that this alien-looking bezel can't do?
> 
> ...


You CAN use this "ascent bezel" for EVERYTHING that a "standard" dive watch bezel provides - the issue is mostly the clockwise rather than anti-clockwise rotation. In real life underwater situations, you WILL & DO bump your watch REPEATEDLY; as such, it is not at all uncommon for the orientation of the bezel to change. I've worn a number of dive watches over the years that had "stiction only" bezels as my ONLY "dive computer"; indeed, my first "dive watch" was merely a waterproof watch with NO bezel. This just forces you to "memorize" where the minute hand is at the time of your stop - it's an additional opportunity to make a (potentially) deadly mistake. And make NO mistake - diving IS dangerous business, and as in most dangerous things, it preys on "complicity"...

Looking ahead to the "future" of the Beluga Ascent, it makes nothing but good business sense for Doug to offer not only a 0-60 bezel as a no-cost option, but also a "kit" that allows for the bezel to be changed to anti-clockwise only rotation. As other divers have pointed out, the ascent bezel was maybe a great idea in theory, but in actuality, it WOULD NOT be used for its (originally intended) purpose. In retrospect, I recall reading the description of its (potential) usage and thinking "Hmmm - something JUST doesn't seem quite right with this line of thought" - but then I gave it no further consideration. A tip of the hat to Cave Diver for putting it to print...


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm a victim of the dreaded "double post"...


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

TheGanzman said:


> I'm a victim of the dreaded "double post"...


Agree when seen from your perspective. IMHO this discussion represents an excellent example of what internet/online communities has in part resulted in, which is getting so many of us interested in dive watches together across the world BUT from all walks of life, ranging from pro-divers to guys who have never tried it before (and trolls in the mix ).

So, we really have to make an effort to stay positive and encouraging. Diverting opinions or a huge plus as long as they don't put anyone down unnecessarily and leave a bad taste in everyone's mouth... and all for a watch feature you may or may not love.

Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)

TheGanzman said:


> You CAN use this "ascent bezel" for EVERYTHING that a "standard" dive watch bezel provides - the issue is mostly the clockwise rather than anti-clockwise rotation. In real life underwater situations, you WILL & DO bump your watch REPEATEDLY; as such, it is not at all uncommon for the orientation of the bezel to change.


This is a blanket opinion which at least in my case would not work. While I fully agree with your comment that we constantly bump into things, a CW rotating bezel will change your dive profile towards aggressive/dangerous depending on how much it was displaced, particularly if you rely solely on your watch/tables or it becomes your main instrument once computers fail. That's why traditionally timing bezels on dive watches are only CCW; if you bump it by accident it will make your dive profile more conservative.

To time ascent? Old school in my case: I never exceed the speed of the smallest bubbles unless I'm in an emergency situation where my life is at stake and beyond the risk of decompression sickness.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

kelt said:


> I use a dive watch as intended, first to record my bottom time, then to time the stops, being old fashioned I don't make use of computers, I am strictly a dive table guy.
> 
> The Beluga may be fine for timing your morning boiling eggs, if the bezel moves unobserved, it's only eggs being messed up, but if used to record bottom time, the clockwise rotating bezel of the Beluga is unsafe.
> 
> The same watch with a conter-clockwise rotating bezel would be fine to use in the water, even with its absurd ascent insert.


Full disclosure, I'm not a diver, but I think I've got a basic understanding of the proper use of a diving bezel.

Still, correct me if I'm wrong, please - the standard, counter-clockwise uni-directional count-up bezel is used primarily to time bottom times, and secondarily (or subsequently) used to time ascents or decompression stops, correct?

In that bottom-time application, the uni-directional, counter-clockwise rotation is a safety feature, in that if it's accidentally moved, it "adds" elapsed time the diver thinks he's spent at bottom, which would cause the diver to start their ascent sooner, rather than later, and thereby decrease the risk of decompression sickness.

But if the secondary use is to time the ascent and those decompression stops during the ascent, then the counter-clockwise, unidirectional bezel would seem less ideal in that application, I'd think, since, if it was accidentally moved, it would make the ascent faster, by making the diver think he'd been spending more time on the ascent, also add elapsed time to the deco stop, thereby making the stop shorter, no?

I don't know if you read the background story on the MWW website, or watched the video, but my understanding of it is that the intent of the "ascent" bezel was to focus on timing the ascent (each hash mark on the bezel marks 9m / 30 ft of depth, and one minute of elapsed time), plus the last five are for a safety stop at 5 meters for five minutes.

If the purpose is to time the ascent and the safety stop, rather than bottom times, wouldn't the uni-directional *clockwise* rotation make more sense, from a safety standpoint, if it would add time to the ascent and that safety stop when accidentally moved?

I understand that the change in direction of the rotation makes the bezel less safe for timing bottom-time, but that would seem to also be a drawback of the opposite rotational direction when it comes to the safety of timing ascents, no? It seems like either way has a potential safety drawback, but if so, then the more safe design would be the one which focuses on the bigger risk, and minimizes it, I'd think.

Like I said, I'm not a diver, so I don't know which is the bigger risk - spending too much time at bottom, or too little time ascending and stopping. My guess is they're interconnected, where one directly affects the other, and getting either wrong increases the danger.

But, it's called the "ascent" bezel, not the "bottom-time" bezel. The point was to focus on ascent timing, not bottom-timing.

Couldn't bottom-time be tracked just using the hash-marks on the bezel, not the numbers, and if so, wouldn't that make the ascent bezel a step forward in dive safety, if the ascent speed and deco-stops are as critical (or, for all I know, more critical), than measuring bottom-time?


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm enjoying the healthy discussion about this bezel! Don't get me wrong - I really WANT to like this feature, and (at least in my case) it was NOT a deal-breaker for me. Frankly, it's unlikely that I will EVER dive again deep enough and long enough to require ANY "stops". I got all the macho sh*t out of the way diving-wise before I turned 30 - I doubt if I'll ever descend below ~75' again, nor will I stay underwater for any long periods, so the discussion is merely an academic one as it relates to me...


----------



## duface (Jul 2, 2013)

Anyone receive shipping notifications? All these pictures are making me super antsy.


----------



## ephemera (Jul 9, 2017)

Sorry for deviating from all the bezel noise, just wanted to say I think its a great looking watch, Lots to like, well done.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

To be crystal clear - this is NOT a traditional dive timer. It should NOT be used to time dive duration or bottom time. If used, it would be used for timing ascents ONLY. Hence the clockwise direction of the bezel - if accidentally bumped it would increase the ascent duration not shorten it (which would go against the purpose). The bezel is also clockwise, so the knowledgeable and experienced diver could use additional deco stops as they see fit (ie., If the diver wants a 5 min deco stop at 50m, they would align the minute hand with the 50m bezel marker. Once the 5 min is up, they can turn the bezel to align the 50m bezel marker once again with the minute hand and continue their ascent). 

Hope this helps.

Cheers,
Doug

Btw - all Beluga orders have shipped thus far


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

duface said:


> Anyone receive shipping notifications? All these pictures are making me super antsy.


Nope - no shipping notification, and it looks like no delivery for ME today. That's what *I* get for going first, I guess... ; -((


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

^Edit: I was wrong, yours got delayed for some unknown reason. Scheduled delivery is tomorrow.


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Djk949 said:


> ^Looks like yours is out for delivery today


Now THERE's some news a Brutha can USE! ) USPS or DHL?


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

I got mine today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

I don’t suppose anyone’s put it on the NATO yet, have they? I wanted to get a couple of shots for the thread, but I think it’s going to require thinner spring bars.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

Skeptical said:


> I don't suppose anyone's put it on the NATO yet, have they? I wanted to get a couple of shots for the thread, but I think it's going to require thinner spring bars.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Look taped to the back of the warranty card.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

^Exactly!


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Ah. I thought they looked the same. But in real life I prefer the bracelet anyway.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kelt (May 17, 2013)

Djk949 said:


> To be crystal clear - this is NOT a traditional dive timer. It should NOT be used to time dive duration or bottom time. If used, it would be used for timing ascents ONLY. Hence the clockwise direction of the bezel - if accidentally bumped it would increase the ascent duration not shorten it (which would go against the purpose). The bezel is also clockwise, so the knowledgeable and experienced diver could use additional deco stops as they see fit (ie., If the diver wants a 5 min deco stop at 50m, they would align the minute hand with the 50m bezel marker. Once the 5 min is up, they can turn the bezel to align the 50m bezel marker once again with the minute hand and continue their ascent).
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> ...


No, it only shows how removed from actual diving you are, nobody makes a 5 minutes stop at 50M then ascent again.

If the Beluga shouldn't be used for monitoring bottom time and stops, do you recommend using another dive watch for that purpose, hence diving with two watches?

The ascent at a controlled speed is not a difficult task, it's mostly carried out on a guide line going up hand over hand. going up in the "blue" is more difficult and takes a bit of practice.

For information, the ascent speed has been cut down from 18M/minute to 9M/minute without altering the stops duration. There is a large safety biult in the decompression tables and commercial divers who routinely carry out their stops in the comfort of a deck decompression chamber know it.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

I was making an arbitrary example at 50m for illustrative purposes only. 

Dive trainers recommend using dive computers and learning dive tables etc etc. 

Yep, that's why the bezel indicates 9m per minute. 

The deepest dive was 340m or so. And it took him 15 hours to ascend. Obviously he used his knowledge and experience to do many stops to safely ascend to the surface and not just ascend at 9m per minute. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)

If one really needs to get academic, the bulk of the divers market is at the recreational level where dives are supposed to stay within the ND envelope where max depth is stated at 130ft/40m. Once you get more technical in your approach and wish to venture deeper or longer, decompression stops must be planned along a series of additional aspects.

Traditionally you will have lines fixed at the bottom in order for the stops not to turn into a rollercoaster due swells or your boat bobbing; these lines should have marks at the different depths you will need (or platforms in more professional/commercial applications.) Depending on your total deco time, you may even have additional air tanks at given stops. And I could go on and on.

Safe dives are not left to chance, particularly those involving deco (not simply a safety stop) and to me, redundancy in a watch will be for bottom timing. I will have regular tables with me and computers; if everything goes haywire, I’ll abort and rely on my tables and elapsed time as indicated by the standard bezel. My last backup comes in the form of my buddy’s systems since he’s part of my safety net.

As noted, I personally don’t need an ascent bezel, least one that turns CW, given it does not add value within my workflow.

The watch ticks all boxes otherwise, IMO.

I speculate, as I did on an earlier post, that if a second/standard bezel insert would have been included in the package, as well as a way to reverse the bezel to CCW operation, this watch would have probably sold out very quickly, even if the price were $50 higher...what’s the cost for a bezel insert and ratchet mechanism bought in bulk? A fraction of that most likely.

Again, this is my opinion and not an attempt to bash the creativity of Doug or his entrepreneurial spirit nor to criticize anyone that buys it.


----------



## kelt (May 17, 2013)

Djk949 said:


> I was making an arbitrary example at 50m for illustrative purposes only.
> 
> Dive trainers recommend using dive computers and learning dive tables etc etc.
> 
> ...


The deepest SCUBA dive you mean, deepest human dive was 701m by Theo Mavropoulos a Comex diver breathing a H²-He-O²mix with a bit of N² sprinked in around 250M on the way down to curb the high pressure nervous syndrome.

The 500M/60 minutes ascent bezel as it is described on your site may lead to lawsuits if wrongly handed, you need to make it very clear to potential Buyers that the watch doesn't exonerate its owner from following the diving regulation.

My suggestion, make another version of your Beluga watch with a 60 minutes bezel either counter-clockwise or omnidirectional (my preference is the push to turn system of the Four digit submariner) and you will also attract the diving crowd.

My last post on this thread.


----------



## KJRye (Jul 28, 2014)

kelt said:


> The 500M/60 minutes ascent bezel as it is described on your site may lead to lawsuits if wrongly handed, you need to make it very clear to potential Buyers that the watch doesn't exonerate its owner from following the diving regulation.


Seemed pretty clear to me everywhere I looked on the MWW site that this should not take the place of traditional safety methods. I really don't think Doug could have made it any more clear actually.


----------



## duface (Jul 2, 2013)

Got my Beluga Ascent with date window today. 

The dial texture, combined with the glossy black bezel is really something. The lume is strong, and stays visible after coming indoors from a sunny day. I'll say the clasp feels just a little chintzy relative to the bracelet and the watch head, but I don't see this thing coming off my wrist all that much, so it won't bother me.

Great job Doug!


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

How many people are going to the moon with an Omega speedmaster? Is it necessary to be a pilot to wear a pilot watch? Can I only wear an timex Ironman if I'm running a triathlon? Why do dive watches bring out so many comments about practical use when most, if not all are intended to be worn for their real only practical need, jewelry. I think this watch looks amazing, I don't care what the bezel does, it looks good, this tired argument of actually using it as a dive watch gets nobody anywhere. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)

JLS36 said:


> How many people are going to the moon with an Omega speedmaster? Is it necessary to be a pilot to wear a pilot watch? Can I only wear an timex Ironman if I'm running a triathlon? Why do dive watches bring out so many comments about practical use when most, if not all are intended to be worn for their real only practical need, jewelry. I think this watch looks amazing, I don't care what the bezel does, it looks good, this tired argument of actually using it as a dive watch gets nobody anywhere.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


It's simple: some people like it and buy it and others don't, and each is entitled to their opinion as to why they opted for or against it.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

docvail said:


> Full disclosure, I'm not a diver, but I think I've got a basic understanding of the proper use of a diving bezel.
> 
> Still, correct me if I'm wrong, please - the standard, counter-clockwise uni-directional count-up bezel is used primarily to time bottom times, and secondarily (or subsequently) used to time ascents or decompression stops, correct?


I see no one has helped you with clarification, so I will step in.

you are wrong. they're not used to time ascents.



docvail said:


> In that bottom-time application, the uni-directional, counter-clockwise rotation is a safety feature, in that if it's accidentally moved, it "adds" elapsed time the diver thinks he's spent at bottom, which would cause the diver to start their ascent sooner, rather than later, and thereby decrease the risk of decompression sickness.
> 
> But if the secondary use is to time the ascent and those decompression stops during the ascent, then the counter-clockwise, unidirectional bezel would seem less ideal in that application, I'd think, since, if it was accidentally moved, it would make the ascent faster, by making the diver think he'd been spending more time on the ascent, also add elapsed time to the deco stop, thereby making the stop shorter, no?


see above - that is not the use of a standard diver watch. ascent is only measured by reference to a depth gauge, or if you've been diving for more than a dozen dips, by visual reference on a line and periodically checking your gauge. with no visual reference in open water (or with very little viz) you keep your eyes on your depth gauge and you follow the pace that you've learned to recognize, or count your breathes, or more likely, watch the little "too fast!" indicator on your dive computer.



docvail said:


> Like I said, I'm not a diver, so I don't know which is the bigger risk - spending too much time at bottom, or too little time ascending and stopping. My guess is they're interconnected, where one directly affects the other, and getting either wrong increases the danger.
> 
> But, it's called the "ascent" bezel, not the "bottom-time" bezel. The point was to focus on ascent timing, not bottom-timing.
> 
> Couldn't bottom-time be tracked just using the hash-marks on the bezel, not the numbers, and if so, wouldn't that make the ascent bezel a step forward in dive safety, if the ascent speed and deco-stops are as critical (or, for all I know, more critical), than measuring bottom-time?


for ascent, if it were something that was needed, it works - aside from visibility and other issues I described in my previous, lambasted post. It's just that it is not needed - if timing ascent was not something that had been figured out already by now, there would be a lot more deaths than there are every year. the most important thing for the sort of rec divers that might actually need a hand getting this sort of thing right, is to keep breathing (or the gas expands in your lungs as you ascend and with nowhere else to go in a scared diver who's holding their breathe, they damage their lungs). Make a bezel that just says "KEEP BREATHING" and you have a more useful bezel for ascent. for bottom timing, as has been stated over and over again, this is not safe, period.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

cave diver said:


> I see no one has helped you with clarification, so I will step in.
> 
> you are wrong. they're not used to time ascents.
> 
> ...


Just a curiousity, is there a practical use for the ND scales that Doxa and Eterna use? I'm not a diver at all......










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> Just a curiousity, is there a practical use for the ND scales that Doxa and Eterna use? I'm not a diver at all......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


An additional reference/backup if you ask me. Of these two, I'd go the Doxa format every day and twice on Sunday. Both are in meters by the way...


----------



## coolhand66 (Apr 29, 2011)

And again, one´s coming to Northern Germany! Tension rises....


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

Agree with most things R1P stated...well said. But as I pointed out - I won't be using this to time my ascent. Just as I won't use my Bulova moonwatch to go to the moon.Lol. Plus if this had a standard bezel all the comments would be like - 'ugh, not another sub like diver.' (Eyeroll) Different strokes for different folks.

But as stated many times - THIS IS NOT A BOTTOM TIMER!!!!!!

Btw the Doxa is based on old diving standards.


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Not timing anything. Just enjoying the watch and the fall weather










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

It's a bracelet watch for sure, but it also lets old good on this Halios Strap.










"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## kelt (May 17, 2013)

kelt said:


> The deepest SCUBA dive you mean, deepest human dive was 701m by Theo *Mavropoulos* a Comex diver breathing a H²-He-O²mix with a bit of N² sprinked in around 250M on the way down to curb the high pressure nervous syndrome.
> 
> .


Theo, I'm sorry I misspelled your name it's Mavrostomos!


----------



## coolhand66 (Apr 29, 2011)

Interesting. Could work. And wears more comfortable, I presume?


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

I do not get the point of arguing the bezel. You can always use it as a regular dive bezel since it has marks on every 5 minutes right? Understanding a 10 minute interval wouldn't require a lot of iq with this bezel. Besides that it has a side function which is possible to use. You are not forced to use, it is not satated as absolute true, but it is possible. Even if it works for a single case you can not say it is wrong, that is called research.


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

^I agree that there's no point to arguing the bezel but you can't really use it as a traditional dive timer as it only clicks clockwise. But I don't care, I bought one anyway and I'll dive with it (and my redundant dive computers) too


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing mine this morning


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I don’t think I will be jumping on this one but the real life pics on wrist look nicer than I was anticipating. 
Enjoy it folks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

boatswain said:


> I don't think I will be jumping on this one but the real life pics on wrist look nicer than I was anticipating.
> Enjoy it folks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have to agree. Very attractive on the wrist. Not for me still but it's a very good looking watch that clearly wears well.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Argh, double post.


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Well, I got my No Date variant in yesterday, and promptly changed out the (heavy) bracelet for my old stand-by ~20 year old titanium bracelet. On the plus side, it DEFINITELY "punches above its weight class" - the fit & finish and level of detail are ASTOUNDING for a watch at this price point! My dilemma is that my 61+ year old eyes just can NOT seem to do a "quick focus" w/o my reading glasses on; I LOVE the watch w/my readers on - when I take them off, not so much. Regrettably, this may be a "catch & release" for me. I'm-a wear it all day today and see how I do with it; I'll be VERY sad if it doesn't "make the cut" - I had high hopes for it! It's not the watch, it's me - maybe there's a Lasik procedure in my eyes' future!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

[


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> [


Love that reflection on the bezel!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Jguitron said:


> Love that reflection on the bezel!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks  the benefit of having the top down on the Jeep


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks  the benefit of having the top down on the Jeep


The AR looks very effective on the glass

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

very indeed,
the whole watch is very well made, quality is apparent as soon as you take the watch out of the box.


valuewatchguy said:


> The AR looks very effective on the glass
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

One of the well known advantages of dealing with micros is that we tend to listen 

On that note, I am currently developing a standard, traditional, counterclockwise turning timing bezel for the Beluga Ascent. Details to follow...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Djk949 said:


> One of the well known advantages of dealing with micros is that we tend to listen
> 
> On that note, I am currently developing a standard, traditional, counterclockwise turning timing bezel for the Beluga Ascent. Details to follow...


That'll make me and others very happy


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)

Djk949 said:


> One of the well known advantages of dealing with micros is that we tend to listen
> 
> On that note, I am currently developing a standard, traditional, counterclockwise turning timing bezel for the Beluga Ascent. Details to follow...


This is outstanding; great news indeed. I assume it will come as a stand-alone option for existing customers to buy and swap themselves, correct?

Any rough idea on timing?


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

^I don't have all the kinks worked out yet, but the traditional bezel will be available as a stand alone option for existing customers or installed prior to delivery for new customers (if opted). I do recommend using a watchmaker as the bezel does have tight tolerances.

I'll have the renders by early next week but I'm not sure how I'll set up the ordering (or pre-ordering) process yet. I'll keep this thread updated 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)

Great, thanks. Perhaps an idea once you have the renderings could be for a 25% non-refundable pre-order (except for non-performance on your end), which would include the Ascent with the standard timer bezel.


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Well, as the guy who FIRST brought up the 0-60 anti-clockwise bezel "option", I believe that *I* should get THE very first one; j'es sayin'...


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

Djk949 said:


> ^I don't have all the kinks worked out yet, but the traditional bezel will be available as a stand alone option for existing customers or installed prior to delivery for new customers (if opted). I do recommend using a watchmaker as the bezel does have tight tolerances.
> 
> I'll have the renders by early next week but I'm not sure how I'll set up the ordering (or pre-ordering) process yet. I'll keep this thread updated
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Crap...Now I might get sucked in.

Love that dial.

Damn you Doug...

-Mark in St. Louis


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

I had to visit my local watchmaker today on some other business, so I thought I'd have a little "fun" with my Beluga. Several years ago I was able to source some "Mercedes Hands" w/C3 luminous from a WIS'er who had changed the hands on his Steinhart Ocean. As previously indicated, my eyes ain't what they used to be - I've been wearing my Beluga since receiving it this past Saturday, and knowing that the Mercedes Hands that I've been holding were ETA movement hands AND had more luminous "area" than the stock Beluga hands, I thought I'd take the Beluga up and see what it would look like with said hands. My watchmaker installed them easily; I'll either keep 'em on, or have him swap back to the stock hands when the aforementioned bezel "kit" is sent to me (FIRST). I also installed one of my hollow end link 20-16mm tapered bracelets on my Beluga a few days ago, so I guess I'm the FIRST guy to tinkerf*ck with his Beluga, LOL. At the risk of incurring "The Wrath Of (Doug) Kim", here are the (crappy cell phone pic) results:


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Requisite lume shot - "Maine **** not included in some sets":


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

^Oh the horror!!! 

Just kidding 
What ever works for you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TheGanzman said:


> I had to visit my local watchmaker today on some other business, so I thought I'd have a little "fun" with my Beluga. Several years ago I was able to source some "Mercedes Hands" w/C3 luminous from a WIS'er who had changed the hands on his Steinhart Ocean. As previously indicated, my eyes ain't what they used to be - I've been wearing my Beluga since receiving it this past Saturday, and knowing that the Mercedes Hands that I've been holding were ETA movement hands AND had more luminous "area" than the stock Beluga hands, I thought I'd take the Beluga up and see what it would look like with said hands. My watchmaker installed them easily; I'll either keep 'em on, or have him swap back to the stock hands when the aforementioned bezel "kit" is sent to me (FIRST). I also installed one of my hollow end link 20-16mm tapered bracelets on my Beluga a few days ago, so I guess I'm the FIRST guy to tinkerf*ck with his Beluga, LOL. At the risk of incurring "The Wrath Of (Doug) Kim", here are the (crappy cell phone pic) results:


You do like to be FIRST 
I must say I admire your tinkering with a new Watch you're not sure you want to keep. I'd not have the cojones to do that. 
I am personally not a fan of these hands on it because in part because they don't match either of the two lumes on the Watch. That'd bug me but it seems to serve the purpose you were seeking. Secondly they are too common and I liked that Doug didn't make another plain Rolex homage with the usual flat black round makers... dial and Mercedes hands. It had the courage to stray from "the path" with a unique and creative dial and bezel, in addition to avoid the Mercedes hands. So not for me for sure but props for trying something else and also making it more legible for you 
How's the bracelet ?


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

▲▲▲ - In person, the luminous on the hands is VERY close to matching the luminous on the bezel insert "pip" & numbers - both in regular light and when lit up. Now that I've done both the hand swap & the bracelet swap, I'm quite sure that I'm gonna keep this one. The lightness of the bracelet w/its hollow end links is just SO reminiscent to ME of the 100+ dive watches that I've owned & worn over the years; I just can NOT get used to solid end link bracelets - too cumbersome! Frankly, while I initially thought that it was cool and totally "got" why Doug did the minute and hour/second hand lume in two different colors, in reality it started to bother me somewhat. I also like that the Steinhart hands extend out a bit into the indices; again, for MY eyes it allows for quicker "sight recognition" of exactly what time it is at a quick glance; which when driving ~80MPH on CA freeways is all you GET sometimes, LOL...

Yeah, I know: "Ya' better get home, Pops - your soup's getting cold!" : -))


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

TheGanzman said:


> I had to visit my local watchmaker today on some other business, so I thought I'd have a little "fun" with my Beluga. Several years ago I was able to source some "Mercedes Hands" w/C3 luminous from a WIS'er who had changed the hands on his Steinhart Ocean. As previously indicated, my eyes ain't what they used to be - I've been wearing my Beluga since receiving it this past Saturday, and knowing that the Mercedes Hands that I've been holding were ETA movement hands AND had more luminous "area" than the stock Beluga hands, I thought I'd take the Beluga up and see what it would look like with said hands. My watchmaker installed them easily; I'll either keep 'em on, or have him swap back to the stock hands when the aforementioned bezel "kit" is sent to me (FIRST). I also installed one of my hollow end link 20-16mm tapered bracelets on my Beluga a few days ago, so I guess I'm the FIRST guy to tinkerf*ck with his Beluga, LOL. At the risk of incurring "The Wrath Of (Doug) Kim", here are the (crappy cell phone pic) results:





TheGanzman said:


> Requisite lume shot - "Maine **** not included in some sets":


I love it!!!!


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Djk949 said:


> ^Oh the horror!!!
> 
> Just kidding
> What ever works for you
> ...


Got mine today. Sweet watch....
1). Bracelet, case are very well finished ....a little nicer than my Squale ceramica. The bracelet was on upside-down though...and one link had an issue...email me if you can at [email protected] if possible.
2). The watch dial and bezel rock... Nice depth, lume, and overall bad azz look to it...a manly watch...love it so far
3). Please put me on the list for the new bezel too...
I'll take better pics tomorrow and post









Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

^ glad you like it!

The bracelet isn't actually on backwards. Lol. I've found the flip lock is easier to open with the thumb instead of forefinger. 

Btw - Sent you an email. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Djk949 said:


> ^ glad you like it!
> 
> The bracelet isn't actually on backwards. Lol. I've found the flip lock is easier to open with the thumb instead of forefinger.
> 
> ...


Lol... Don't know about that... I always get confused when changing from strap to bracelet, so they get on backwards (fliplock-opening-with-thumb way) every now and then, and it feels awkward as soon as I try to put it on the wrist. Suppose everyone has their own preference though, so no wrong way exists 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

I few more pics...it's a beauty...and very well made...love the depth of the dial...not too thick. Just right...









Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Mil6161 said:


> I few more pics...it's a beauty...and very well made...love the depth of the dial...not too thick. Just right...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great Mil. Congrats bro.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

That dial is


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

I remember some folks were questioning why I chose ETA over Sellita as I had replied that ETA was still more reliable in my experience personally and anecdotally (at least at this time). But just to drive the point home, here's a recent post from WUS member Archer in a thread regarding ETA vs. Sellita - 

"I service far more ETA movements than Sellita, at least a 50:1 ratio, yet I've seen more damaged ratchet wheels on Sellita movements, in particular the SW200 series. Is this partly due to geometry, or is it materials used being slightly different? Not sure if it's one thing or a number of things that have cause these failures.

In terms of accuracy, that will depend on how much time the brand puts into fine tuning the movement, and it they don't put any in, it will be the luck of the draw. Sellita does not make their own balances and escapements - they get those from ETA/Nivarox. I've had some Sellita that were worse than the typical ETA, and some that were better in terms of accuracy.

Also in my experience, ETA parts are more widely available, and far less costly than Sellita parts are. For a while there were only a couple of places in the US to get parts, and it's only in the last couple of years that my local distributor here in Canada has had stock in Sellita parts. But even then the parts are double (or more) than what the same ETA parts cost.

So overall for me personally, I would pick the more proven and robust ETA versions over Sellita. 

Cheers, Al"


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Darn double post :/


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Al knows this stuff


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Mine pretty much hasn't left my wrist since I got it in! The bracelet & Mercedes hand change is "wearing well" on me - apologies to all those who eschew changing out a stock watch configuration. A note to Doug regarding the 0-60 ceramic bezel "upgrade": Please consider doing it in a similar configuration to the DSSD; to wit: larger hash marks up to 15, then smaller hash marks from 16 through 59 - Best of both worlds IMHO! Not a "Milsub" bezel, but not a "Sub" bezel either...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Mine is growing on me and I like it even more now than I did day 1. 
I had talked to Doug about an alternative bezel as well as I think it’ll work well and increase the interest for the watch in the WIS community and amongst divers. I am excited about it and can’t wait to try it on.


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Sundance says: "Hey Dad - when are you going to get that 0-60 bezel for your new watch, so you know when it's time to feed me again?"


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)

TheGanzman said:


> Sundance says: "Hey Dad - when are you going to get that 0-60 bezel for your new watch, so you know when it's time to feed me again?"


I believe Doug mention Monday for the rendering? Not sure how long after that will those materialize.

But I know for fact he'll have better info than I...


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Quick wristie...









Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

R1P said:


> I believe Doug mention Monday for the rendering? Not sure how long after that will those materialize.
> 
> But I know for fact he'll have better info than I...


Renders should be ready by early next week. Hopefully Monday. At that point, I'll add a preorder drop down option on the Beluga Ascent store page. Price still TBD.

Since all Ascents are already assembled with the Ascent Bezel, the traditional bezel will be offered as an installed or uninstalled option. Of course, there will be a labor charge to have it installed by us. However, I do highly recommend using a professional to swap the bezels as the tolerances are tight.

Production versions of the traditional bezel should be ready within 2-3 months...but you know how that can go.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Djk949 said:


> Renders should be ready by early next week. Hopefully Monday. At that point, I'll add a preorder drop down option on the Beluga Ascent store page. Price still TBD.
> 
> Since all Ascents are already assembled with the Ascent Bezel, the traditional bezel will be offered as an installed or uninstalled option. Of course, there will be a labor charge to have it installed by us. However, I do highly recommend using a professional to swap the bezels as the tolerances are tight.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update Doug. Really appreciate the details and your listening to our feedback


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)

+1


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks for the update Doug. Really appreciate the details and your listening to our feedback


That reminds me - there will be a preorder option for those who already own an Ascent as well 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

"...and I might add - TheGanzman will be getting the VERY first one, L-O-N-G before everyone else!"


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Has anyone else done this? Take your Beluga in both hands and "wobble-rotate" it around - the dial produces a "kaleidoscope effect" - and yes, I AM a confirmed IDIOT!


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

TheGanzman said:


> Has anyone else done this? Take your Beluga in both hands and "wobble-rotate" it around - the dial produces a "kaleidoscope effect" - and yes, I AM a confirmed IDIOT!


Yes!










Look straight into the center... you are falling asleep... relax....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## stipebst (May 18, 2015)

Mil6161 said:


> Quick wristie...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pretty cool watch


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

Gentlemen:

I joined the club today as I received my Beluga! Very nice watch overall.

Pros:
-Awesome dial and watch head
-Great bracelet, kind of a President Oyster bracelet that's brushed and with screws instead of pins
-solid movement that is established
Cons:
- lume, my BGW9 lunes areas are not that bright at all and do not glow all that much compared to the other C lume on the watch 
- bezel- but that is getting worked on per previous post.

My bezel suggestion would be a 12 hour bezel, then we could track another time zone. Just my suggestion...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coolhand66 (Apr 29, 2011)

After receiving mine, some thoughts from Germany.
First, love that watch!! So critics are just, to set out my sole meaning to reach perfection.
The inner ring is not that perfect, than the rest. While the alignment of digits, inner and outer markers on the 10ths (13, 14, 15...) is perfect, the 20th shift on the leading 2. Why that?
And I would prefer the iconic MWW logo instead of the BELUGA on the dial.
And even, if mine runs approx 10 secs fast...

I love that thing? SURE!
She wears great, lume flashes me all night long, the dial is outstanding and so on.
Yes I'd like to have that "normal" bezel too, but more to have the set complete. If I will change I don't know yet. I really like the unusual layout whom I never ever really will use. But it looks so different and cool.
Thanks Doug and MWW great watch!


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

^Enjoy!

The '20' may appear different as the '0' is wider than the '1'. However, if yours is truly off please email me. Cheers!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

A new traditional bezel preorder option for the Beluga Ascent launching today. This is 120 click counterclockwise turning, ceramic, C3 fully lumed and 42mm across. Check the website at 11AM CST today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Djk949 said:


> A new traditional bezel preorder option for the Beluga Ascent launching today. This is 120 click counterclockwise turning, ceramic, C3 fully lumed and 42mm across. Check the website at 11AM CST today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's awesome. Well done Doug 

I'll need that bezel for sure.


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)

Djk949 said:


> A new traditional bezel preorder option for the Beluga Ascent launching today. This is 120 click counterclockwise turning, ceramic, C3 fully lumed and 42mm across. Check the website at 11AM CST today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Simply stunning!!!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing mine today so thought I'd share a few photos 
Happy Halloween


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wearing mine today so thought I'd share a few photos
> Happy Halloween


Nice picture

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wearing mine today so thought I'd share a few photos
> Happy Halloween


Can someone enlighten me into the number system on the bezel?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> Nice picture
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Thanks buddy. That dial is just too cool


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Luminated said:


> Can someone enlighten me into the number system on the bezel?


Doug had posted about this patent-pending (?) new Ascent bezel. 
This may explain it best 
https://www.manchesterwatchworks.com/the-ascent-bezel.html


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

TheGanzman is first 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

Just ordered my new bezel...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Djk949 said:


> TheGanzman is first
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now see? This is a man who casts a long shadow - Old School! Mine is on order, BTW...


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

I ordered a bezel...but I'll prob keep this one on...it's unique...









Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## stipebst (May 18, 2015)

Weey nice watch indeed 
Must buy one....
Dial is eye candy


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

Happy Halloween! This watch is very comfortable and I love the bracelet! Dial is mesmerizing...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrishamilton (Feb 4, 2014)

Has any one tried the watch on anything other than the bracelet and has pics to show. 

Sent from my SM-T230 using Tapatalk


----------



## stipebst (May 18, 2015)

Rubber would probably fit it very nice


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

I've been wearing this pretty much 24-7 since I received it. While I am looking forward to the new 0-60 bezel (VERY glad it has #'s and hash marks ALL the way around ala MilSub), I will likely leave it as a clockwise bezel if possible. I find myself using it when I'm working out - I like the clockwise rotation because it more conveniently accommodates "interval timing". For example, when I'm doing my bicep dumbbell curls, I like to have one minute in-between sets, so it's easy for me to "click it forward" rather than turning it almost COMPLETELY around between sets. I hope that Doug will weigh in on this question: Will I be able to have the new 0-60 bezel installed and retain the clockwise rotation?


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Could someone post a picture of the Beluga lugs and spring bar without the bracelet on, like you would for a nato? Just curious how much room is there. I see it has drilled lug holes and looks like it could be a strap monster so I’m just curious if there is enough room to accommodate thick NATOs and rubber straps. I read one of the posts in here mentioning using thinner spring bars, so that has me concerned.


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Could someone post a picture of the Beluga lugs and spring bar without the bracelet on, like you would for a nato? Just curious how much room is there. I see it has drilled lug holes and looks like it could be a strap monster so I’m just curious if there is enough room to accommodate thick NATOs and rubber straps. I read one of the posts in here mentioning using thinner spring bars, so that has me concerned.


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

TheGanzman said:


> I've been wearing this pretty much 24-7 since I received it. While I am looking forward to the new 0-60 bezel (VERY glad it has #'s and hash marks ALL the way around ala MilSub), I will likely leave it as a clockwise bezel if possible. I find myself using it when I'm working out - I like the clockwise rotation because it more conveniently accommodates "interval timing". For example, when I'm doing my bicep dumbbell curls, I like to have one minute in-between sets, so it's easy for me to "click it forward" rather than turning it almost COMPLETELY around between sets. I hope that Doug will weigh in on this question: *Will I be able to have the new 0-60 bezel installed and retain the clockwise rotation?*





Djk949 said:


> A new traditional bezel preorder option for the Beluga Ascent launching today. *This is 120 click counterclockwise turning,* ceramic, C3 fully lumed and 42mm across. Check the website at 11AM CST today.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


;-)


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

▲▲▲ - Aware of that; hence my question! Most "bezels" that *I* have seen in my FIFTY-FOUR YEARS of dive watch ownership consist of a bezel mechanism AND a bezel INSERT - so installing JUST the insert (assuming that the Beluga insert is a separate part) would give ME the best of both (of MY) worlds...


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

Doug can weigh in here, but if the inserts are already installed in the bezel than he would have to remove each insert (iffy to do without messing one up) and do a swap as the bezel teeth (that click when you turn the bezel) will be angled different in a clockwise and counterclockwise bezel.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TheGanzman said:


> ▲▲▲ - Aware of that; hence my question! Most "bezels" that *I* have seen in my FIFTY-FOUR YEARS of dive watch ownership consist of a bezel mechanism AND a bezel INSERT - so installing JUST the insert (assuming that the Beluga insert is a separate part) would give ME the best of both (of MY) worlds...


It may work better with a steel/aluminum insert but ceramic inserts can be pretty fragile when it comes to removing them, not sure it's a good idea or a watchmaker would agree to do it but worth a try if you buy a spare bezel I suppose.


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

My main point is that the bezel insert at SOME point in its manufacture is a separate entity from the bezel itself. If I have to buy an entire bezel WITH insert installed which will accommodate a clockwise rotation, so be it; assuming Doug will accommodate such a request...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing mine today 
Gonna be a long day at work so I️ got the hypnotic dial of the MWW Beluga to keep me company.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

A few more pics of the Beluga Ascent 
B


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

Jeep99Dad:

You are a much better photographer than I am but I will post a couple from today...cold and overcast here in Cleveland!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

I've been wearing mine daily since receiving, especially as my "workout watch"...

I gotta say - once I get the 0-60 bezel fitted, this MIGHT just become my #1 - the overall "scale" of the watch, the bezel, the dial, the lugs, and the profile are virtually PERFECT for my 7 1/8" wrist. With my lightweight, hollow end links, 20-16mm tapered bracelet, it's a Grand Slam Home Run!


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Look at those curves! 




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Jguitron said:


> Look at those curves!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing shots


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Quick wrist shot as I'm wearing mine today


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

That's a great looking piece, guys.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

I keep taking mine off at night and putting on my Grail when I sleep; try as I might, I can NOT resist the force - like a tractor beam - that makes me put this one back on every AM...


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Its no joke...might be best built micro I've ever owned









Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

The case profile on this bad boy is gorgeous! So many nice new diver offerings to choose from. If only my wallet could buy them all.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing mine today and always am impressed with the finish. The Watch oozes quality, definitely not your average micro.


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Floating this (deservedly!) back to the top - any update on the 0-60 bezel and expected ship date, Doug?


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

^I was told sometime first quarter of 2018


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

sriracha said:


> ^I was told sometime first quarter of 2018


Yes - which it (technically) IS right now...


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

TheGanzman said:


> Yes - which it (technically) IS right now...


And also the last day of March...


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

Finally! A shot of the traditional bezel. I wonder if the 100 pre-order spots also includes the pre-ordered bezels only...

From MWW's IG


----------



## gabbro (Aug 22, 2016)

Marc&Sons uses the same case? 🙄

Inviato dal mio BLA-L29 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

^ That sux. I wonder which came first??


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

sriracha said:


> ^ That sux. I wonder which came first??


Considering the M&S is was not avail to order 3 weeks ago, the Beluga came first. It appears someone on the supply chain screwed Doug in much the same way that Aevig was screwed on the Balaur

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

man it sucks when ( " If " would me more correct I suppose - my opinion based on photos / timing ) micro's as small as MWW are getting their intellectual property ripped off by others..... such a bad trend for the industry when it comes to new designs


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Is this confirmed fact or some assumptions based on photos ?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Is this confirmed fact or some assumptions based on photos ?


The pictures are too close to be a coincidence. Certainly there are some technical differences but look at this picture and tell me it isnt an "homage" to what you are wearing on your wrist

Besides doug confronted his supply chain partners about it and they didnt exactly deny it, just pointed fingers at the other guy.









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

They even copied the Steel Rehaut

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> The pictures are too close to be a coincidence. Certainly there are some technical differences but look at this picture and tell me it isnt an "homage" to what you are wearing on your wrist
> 
> Besides doug confronted his supply chain partners about it and they didnt exactly deny it, just pointed fingers at the other guy.
> 
> ...


Yeah it's very close indeed. Was curious because I'd not seen that Watch and was not even aware this was even going on. 
Some countries have very "loose regulations" on copyright and design ownerships... or don't enforce the ones they have. And it's all about making a quick buck... sadly


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

▲▲▲ - Hence MY 3 word answer to just about ANY query; to wit: "Follow The Money!"


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

How does the price compare? They are about $560 usd

https://www.marcandsons.de/en/collection/new-models/


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Very lame.


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

I also hate it when micros get knocked off*, but until MWW chimes in, how do we know it's their intellectual property? Also, is there anything about the case that could even be patented (knockoffs are legal so long as they don't copy something patented, e.g. Rolex Glidelock) It could be a case like Fricker selling the Kobold designed cases to other brands simply because, well, they could. I wonder what agreements MWW had in place, and if any of those agreements were violated.

*(unless it's a microbrand that knocks off other brands and then has one of its original designs copied. That's just poetic justice)



matthew P said:


> man it sucks when ( " If " would me more correct I suppose - my opinion based on photos / timing ) micro's as small as MWW are getting their intellectual property ripped off by others..... such a bad trend for the industry when it comes to new designs


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

pinkybrain said:


> I also hate it when micros get knocked off*, but until MWW chimes in, how do we know it's their intellectual property? Also, is there anything about the case that could even be patented (knockoffs are legal so long as they don't copy something patented, e.g. Rolex Glidelock) It could be a case like Fricker selling the Kobold designed cases to other brands simply because, well, they could. I wonder what agreements MWW had in place, and if any of those agreements were violated.
> 
> *(unless it's a microbrand that knocks off other brands and then has one of its original designs copied. That's just poetic justice)


Just like when this happened to halios and aevig, MWW is choosing to just move forward which is why he isnt making a statement about. The only reason i know any details is because i emailed him about it. He's not happy about it but he is moving on.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

That 9 marker and hands suck


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Wearing my  tonight









Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm not surprised. If this happens in the German-Anglo micro world then there really isn't any hope for anyone. I wonder if he had any protection against this written into his contracts (assuming it's the same case maker). Either way, I obviously understand why he would be "not happy" to say the least. I wouldn't be too happy either.



valuewatchguy said:


> Just like when this happened to halios and aevig, MWW is choosing to just move forward which is why he isnt making a statement about. The only reason i know any details is because i emailed him about it. He's not happy about it but he is moving on.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## gabbro (Aug 22, 2016)

I saw it a couple of months ago, after Beluga was shown.
I mean, Marc & Sons uses cases used by Davosa, Quondam, made by the Italian factory Sordi, i'm not surprised they jumped on this.
Considering that Doug's Beluga is Swiss Made and M&S has only the swiss mvt, i'd like to know how it really works with Swiss Made.
I don't remember if was Moser or someone else who started a fight against this "wide concept".
P. S. Sorry for my poor english 

Inviato dal mio BLA-L29 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

I was just looking at the Marc & Sons specs, and their website says the case is 44.5mm, vs 41 on the Beluga, so maybe they took the Beluga case design and scaled it up.

Great photos in this thread, the Beluga definitely appears to be a cut above.


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

^Their measuring from crown guards to helium escape guards - 6-9:00.

Looks like Hamtun got ripped off too... https://www.kickstarter.com/project...m-automatic-dive-watch-by-colomer/description


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

gabbro said:


> I saw it a couple of months ago, after Beluga was shown.
> I mean, Marc & Sons uses cases used by Davosa, Quondam, made by the Italian factory Sordi, i'm not surprised they jumped on this.
> Considering that Doug's Beluga is Swiss Made and M&S has only the swiss mvt, i'd like to know how it really works with Swiss Made.
> I don't remember if was Moser or someone else who started a fight against this "wide concept".
> ...


As far as I know from messaging Doug, his is completely designed, assembled and tested in Switzerland. That's why he can use the Swiss Made label. But I'm not sure how much of the components are actually made in Swiss. Movement for sure which is the bulk of the 60% of the watchhead.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

gabbro said:


> I saw it a couple of months ago, after Beluga was shown.
> I mean, Marc & Sons uses cases used by Davosa, Quondam, made by the Italian factory Sordi, i'm not surprised they jumped on this.
> Considering that Doug's Beluga is Swiss Made and M&S has only the swiss mvt, i'd like to know how it really works with Swiss Made.
> I don't remember if was Moser or someone else who started a fight against this "wide concept".
> ...


Needs to be 60% Swiss components. I believe starting this year the percentage changes to higher but I'm not sure the number.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gabbro (Aug 22, 2016)

GregoryD said:


> I was just looking at the Marc & Sons specs, and their website says the case is 44.5mm, vs 41 on the Beluga, so maybe they took the Beluga case design and scaled it up.
> 
> Great photos in this thread, the Beluga definitely appears to be a cut above.


Yes, the Beluga really looks good. Unfortunately i'm looking for smaller watches right now, my 62 Mas is a little too big for me 

Inviato dal mio BLA-L29 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

gabbro said:


> Yes, the Beluga really looks good. Unfortunately i'm looking for smaller watches right now, my 62 Mas is a little too big for me
> 
> Inviato dal mio BLA-L29 utilizzando Tapatalk


The SLA or SPB version is too big?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## gabbro (Aug 22, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> The SLA or SPB version is too big?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I'm one of the 150 who own the MWW 62 mas. Looks great but a little too big for my taste.
But i understand it's me, 40mm in a 2017 diver are good, kinda small.
I'm moving to vintage, looking for a Polerouter right now.

Inviato dal mio BLA-L29 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

sriracha said:


> Finally! A shot of the traditional bezel. I wonder if the 100 pre-order spots also includes the pre-ordered bezels only...
> 
> From MWW's IG


Now that it's mid-April, I wonder if we can get an update from Doug on the status of the promised 0-60 bezel...


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

TheGanzman said:


> Now that it's mid-April, I wonder if we can get an update from Doug on the status of the promised 0-60 bezel...


I would also like to know...I ordered one for my Beluga

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

It's still April...I wouldn't start thinking delays until it's not April


----------



## jahrucker (Jul 11, 2006)

Just got shipping notice for my 60-minute bezel Beluga, anyone else? Should arrive as early as tomorrow (TX - CA).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

jahrucker said:


> Just got shipping notice for my 60-minute bezel Beluga, anyone else? Should arrive as early as tomorrow (TX - CA).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I ordered one but no email yet(bezel only)

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Nope - and I was SUPPOSED to get THE first one...


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

I got an email but Doug said the fulfillment center is just printing labels. They aren't going to ship until after he QC's them and sends them to the shipping folks. And they are en route to him now. So a couple more weeks according to him.


----------



## mdogg (May 6, 2015)

Did the traditional 0-60 bezel version just sell out? I was looking at it yesterday and now I'm getting the 404 reference. Unfortunately, I'm just not interested at all in the Ascent version as the bezel insert is a little too busy with the additional digits everywhere.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Beauty








Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## jahrucker (Jul 11, 2006)

Lucky ducky. I got excited about my preshipment email and am still patiently waiting. Hopefully soon I’ll be joining in the Beluga fun.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Here's a few more pics... quality is outstanding




















Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

New to me. Pretty amazing watch. How many no date versions were there guys?


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

parsig9 said:


> New to me. Pretty amazing watch. How many no date versions were there guys?


I have one









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)




----------

